#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  هل تحظر معاهدة السلام تعمير سيناء ؟

## Bold Eagle

منذ عام 1973 أدركت الدولة فى مصر أن تعمير سيناء بعد تحريرها هو أحد إجراءات تأمين مصر فى مواجهة إسرائيل، مادام الخطر الوحيد على مصر يأتى من الشرق، وبالفعل أعدت القوات المسلحة والوزارات أفكاراً ومشروعات للتعمير، وتصور الرئيس السادات أن تكون سيناء مقراً لمجمع الرسالات السماوية الثلاث ورمزاً لتعايشها.
فما الذى أوقف كل حديث عن التعمير فى سيناء، وتحول التعمير إلى مشروعات سياحية دولية فى الشواطىء الرئيسية فى خليج العقبة وعلى البحر الأحمر؟ وهل هذه المشروعات هى بديل للتعمير أم هى أولوية أعلى منه أم هى التعمير ذاته, أم أن هناك رفضاً إسرائيلياً صريحاً لتعمير سيناء حتى تستطيع اجتياح سيناء فى ساعات قليلة عند اللزوم، أم أن مصر قد فهمت أن معاهدة السلام تحظر عليها تعمير سيناء ؟
لقد طالب مجلس الشورى فى أوائل مارس 2008 مجدداً بتعمير سيناء، كما يتجدد الحديث عن تعميرها بشكل موسمى. فقد ثار الحديث بشكل متواتر ومكثف بعد أحداث الحدود بين مصر وغزة، كما يثور كلما وقع حادث إرهابى فى سيناء، ولكن فى كل تلك المناسبات هناك قلقاً على سيناء وقلقاً على مصر من بوابة سيناء .ونحن نرى أن إسرائيل تنظر بجدية نحو سيناء, ولذلك سوف أفترض أن مصر راغبة ومستعدة لتعمير سيناء، ولكن إسرائيل أوهمتها بأنها لايجوز لها ذلك بموجب معاهدة السلام. 
هناك عدد من الحقائق اللازمة لمناقشة هذا الموضوع، الحقيقة الأولى, هى أن إسرائيل أظهرت بسلوكها خلال العقود الماضية أنها لاتستبعد سيناء بشكل ما من أطماعها، وأن نزع سلاح سيناء كان حلاً إسرائيلياً لمواجهة طلبات إسرائيل بضمانات ضد مصر، بعد أن زعمت إسرائيل أنها عرضة دائماً للاعتداء المصرى، رغم أن مصر لم يحدث أن اعتدت عليها، كما لم يحدث أن هاجم أحد الأراضى الإسرائيلية، وقد تردد فى إسرائيل خلال أزمة الحدود فى يناير 2008 أصوات تستهدف سيناء بشكل ما. ولا يساورنى شك فى علاقة إسرائيل بالأعمال الإرهابية فى سيناء ضمن مخطط استهداف سيناء.
الحقيقة الثانية, هى أن معاهدة السلام قد تضمنت أحكاماً تتعلق بنزع سلاح سيناء وتخفيف الوجود العسكرى فى بعض مناطقها على هو مفصل فى ملاحق المعاهدة. ولكن المعاهدة لم تتحدث عن تعمير سيناء، ومن ثم لايمكن الاستناد إلى المعاهدة للقول بأنها تحظر على مصر تعمير سيناء, خاصة أن المعاهدة تقر بسيادة مصر على سيناء.
الحقيقة الثالثة, هى أن سيادة مصر على سيناء تقتضى ممارسة كل صور السيادة دون قيد أو عائق، ومن بينها تعمير سيناء ونقل السكان اليها، والمحظور الوحيد الذى وافقت عليه مصر هو تسليح سيناء. ولكن إذا رأت مصر أن أمنها القومى مهدد فى ظل هذا الوضع، فبوسعها أن تجعله أسمى من التزاماتها التعاهدية، وتتحمل المسئولية الدولية والتبعات القانونية المترتبة على انتهاك المعاهدة.
ولكن إسرائيل قد تفسر المعاهدة بطريقة أخرى، وأغراها بذلك تساهل مصر معها وعزوفها عن الخوض معها فى جدل قد يستفز الولايات المتحدة. يترتب على ذلك أن إسرائيل قد ترى أن تعمير سيناء سوف يغمرها بالتجمعات السكانية التى يمكن أن تكون ستاراً لإعادة تسليح سيناء، فيتم انتهاك المعاهدة متسترا بعمل مشروع وهو التعمير. فالتعمير غطاء للتسليح. ونحن نرى أن مثل هذا التفسير يجافى نص المعاهدة، فالالتزام بعدم التسليح التزام محدد، رغم أنه انتهاك لنص آخر يؤكد سيادة مصر على سيناء، لأن السيادة تفرض أن تقرر مصر لنفسها تسليح سيناء أو غيرها. 
لكل ذلك، فنحن ندعو مع غيرنا إلى الإسراع بتعمير سيناء، فهو خيار لا مفر منه لأنه حل لمخاوف أمنية واستراتيجية، وحل لمشكلة التكدس فى الوادى، فضلا عن أن هذا الإجراء يعتبر ممارسة وطنية صحيحة لسيادة مصر على جزء عزيز من أراضيها طال حرماننا منه، ولايجوز أن نضحى بكل ذلك لمجرد إرضاء إسرائيل أو تبديد مخاوفها الأمنية، فهى دولة قامت أصلاً على الغصب، وأن الفزع وعدم الأمن جزء أصيل فى تكوينها النفسى والعصبى، وقد يئست مصر من علاجها وضاق الشعب بتكاليف العلاج.


 د.عبدالله الأشعل

----------


## Bold Eagle

أطماع إسرائيل في سيناء 
لا ينطلق حديثنا هذا من فراغ، فأطماع إسرائيل في سيناء توراتية وواضحة ولا تتوانى الأوساط الإسرائيلية في التبجح بها من وقت إلى آخر. المسئولون الإسرائيليون يهددوننا مرات عدة  بسهولة استرداد سيناء في ساعات قليلة وقيامهم بالمن علينا بإعادة أرضنا المحتلة وأننا يجب أن نتساهل في شروط دخول الإسرائيليين أراضينا من منفذ طابا بدون جوازات سفر ولا تأشيرات وبالهوية الإسرائيلية فقط.أكثر من ذلك فلا ينبغي أن ننسي أن أ دافيد بن جوريون أنكر علنا أن سيناء تعتبر أرضا مصرية، كما اقترح هيرتزل علي البريطانيين توطين اليهود وإقامة الدولة العبرية في سيناء. واستمر استعادة سيناء هدفا قائما في الإستراتيجية الإسرائيلية، ولا يعتبر غلاة الصهاينة اتفاقية السلام عائقا لاستعادة سيناء من مصر وضمها ل إسرائيل عندما تتوفر الظروف المناسبة.وينبه بعض الكتاب المصريين إلى ما وصف بأنه عقيدة الاستيلاء علي الأرض المصرية في سيناء والتوسع فيها ويذكر بأن صحيفة «معاريف» نشرت عدة مرات إعلانا مدفوع الأجر علي صفحة كاملة تحت عنوان «حركة العودة إلى سيناء»، في هذا الإعلان عبر الموقعون من الإسرائيليين وهم حوالي خمسمائة من السياسيين والمثقفين والضباط المتقاعدين، عن رفضهم لمعاهدة السلام مع مصر، وما نتج عنها من التزام إسرائيل بالانسحاب إلى الحدود الدولية. وأوضح الكاتب أننا إذا كنا نحتفي بعودة سيناء إلى أحضان الوطن، فإنه يجب ألا نغفل لحظة عن حقيقة أن أطماع التوسع الإسرائيلية لم تختف من غلاف الذهن الإسرائيلي الجماعي. ومن هنا فإن سيناء تصبح علي حد قول كاتب مصري في قلب اشكالية المعاهدة سواء إبقاء أو إلغاء.

----------


## ابن الكنانة

الأخ Bpold Eagle:
موضوعك في الصميم، و من المواضيع المهمة و جاء في وقته لنكف عن مناقشة مواضيع أخذت حجما أكبر من حجمها، وانتهت بأن أهان البعض أعضاء بشكل شخصي!
مما أحببت التنويه له أن الأخ ابن طيبة له موضوع حول تعمير سيناء في قاعة المناقشات، و موضوعك مكمل له، فأرى أن ترجع له لترى ماذا كان يقول جمال حمدان رحمه الله، و كما عقبت هناك أن تعمير سيناء من الأغاز الغريبة، و لعلها تدخل في نظرية المؤامرة، و بأن تعمير سيناء من الأمور الممنوعة، بشكل ما، أما المشروعات السياحية، فلم تكن يوما من المشروعات التي توقف العدو، و قد نقل الأخ ابن طيبة لنا دروسا من التاريخ حول المقاومة الروسية للاحتلال الألماني في ستالينجراد(فولجاجراد حاليا)، و كيف أن المدينة صمدت صمودا بطوليا أمام القصف الجوي المكثف، بفضل أعمال المقاومة فحرب المدن هي أخوف ما يخافه أي جيش نظامي، فهو لا يعرف العدو، و لا من أين سيضرب، و توفر القاعدة السكانية، غطاءا حاضنا.
ترى هل يستوعب أحد في الحكومة ما نكتب أم أننا نكتبه لأنفسنا؟؟!

----------


## Bold Eagle

مدى قدسية اتفاقية السلام 

تدفعنا مزاعم الخضوع الإجباري لأحكام اتفاقية السلام و عدم جواز تعديلها أو إلغائها إلي كشف تخاذل الأبواق الحكومية وكيلها بمعيارين - يدفعنا إلى مناقشة طبيعة اتفاقية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل وإمكانيات إلغائها. فقد دأبت تلك الأبواق علي تأكيد أن إلغاء الاتفاقية أو تعديلها خط أحمر يمثل خطأ جسيما بل خطأ تاريخيا ويطلب الذين يدعون إلى هذه الخطوة أن يتدبروا عواقبها‏,، وننطلق من هنا لتناول الموضوع الثاني وهو طبيعة الاتفاقية من الناحية القانونية وإمكانيات إلغائها وتوابع هذا الإلغاء.

وواقع المنطق القانوني لهذه يؤكد إمكانية تعديلها هي وتوابعها بما في ذلك قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع إسرائيل أو إغلاق سفارتها في القاهرة وسفارتنا في تل أبيب، وذلك لفقدان مصداقية التزام إسرائيل بما توقع عليه من تعهدات وهشاشة السلام القائم بيننا من جهة، ولتوقيع عقوبة قاسية عليها بعد عدوانها علي شعبنا في فلسطين وسقوط عشرات الشهداء وونسف عشرات المنازل يوميا وتنكرها لكل التزاماتها في أوسلو ومدريد. ولكي نبدد كل الأوهام ونفند الادعاءات حول هذا التوجه الغريب نوضح كيف أن الاتفاقية ليست نصا قرآنيا مقدسا لا يجوز الاقتراب منه واتخاذ السلطات الأردنية والمصرية من مصر والأردن، لاتفاقية السلام كفزاعة ترهب بها كل من يطالب بإلغائها، وبين إثارة أسباب الفزع والهلع بين المواطنين بأن اتفاقية السلام معاهدة دولية ملزمة ولا يمكن التهرب من التزاماتها، وبين التهديد بأن إلغاء الاتفاقية يعني العودة إلى حالة الحرب وقيام إسرائيل بضرب الدولة التي تلغي المعاهدة.

ففي ظل القانون الدولي التقليدي وقبل دخول ميثاق الأمم المتحدة حيز النفاذ كانت الحرب جائزة وكانت لها قواعد لإعلانها وإنهائها حيث حدد القانون ثلاث وسائل لإنهاء حالة الحرب وهي إخضاع العدو خضوعا تاما SUBJUGATION.أو الدخول فى علاقات سلمية دون توقيع معاهدة خاصة للسلام السويد/بولندا 1716 - أسبانيا/فرنسا 1720. و أخيرا يمكن إنشاء علاقات سلمية بموجب اتفاقية سلام، والأثر الرئيسي والهام في القانون الدولي التقليدي هو استعادة حالة السلام condition of peace

غير أن هذه الأحكام قد تغيرت في ظل أحكام ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، فقد حرم الميثاق استخدام القوة لحل المنازعات الدولية ولم يعد هناك في ظل الميثاق ما يســمي بحالة الحرب، التي اعتبرتها مجرد منازعات المسلحة. كذلك ألزم الميثاق كل الدول بإقامة علاقات تعاون سلمية،و لذلك يصبح أساس الالتزام بالسلم هو ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وليس اتفاقيات الصلح أو السلام أو حتى معاهدات عدم الاعتداء، ومن هنا تفقد معاهدات السلام فاعليتها ووجودها القانوني حيث أن نص الميثاق باعتباره معاهدة شارعه law making treaty يسمو ويجب كل معاهدات السلام أو الصلح.

وقد تضمنت الاتفاقية نصوصا تتعارض تعارضا واضحا مع أحكام القانون الدولي وميثاق الأمم المتحدة ومن ذلك ما تضمنته المادة السادسة في ا الفقرتين 2 و 5 من المادة 6 علي أنه علي مصر أن تنفذ التزاماتهما الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة، بصرف النظر عن أي فعل، أو امتناع عن فعل من جانب طرف آخر، وبشكل مستقل عن أي وثيقة خارج هذه المعاهدة. وأتت الفقرة 5 بحكم مماثل حيث نصت علي أنه يقر الطرفان بأنه في حالة وجود تناقض بين التزامات الأطراف بموجب هذه المعاهدة، وأي من التزاماتها الأخرى، فإن الالتزامات الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة تكون ملزمة ونافذة».و هذا ما يخالف أبسط قواعد القانون الدولي بإعلاء الاتفاقية علي ميثاق الأمم المتحدة و غيره من المعاهدات الدولية الشارعة والتي تعتبر ملزمة ولا يجوز الاتفاق علي عكسها Jus Cogens.

علي ذلك نقول أن قيام مصر بإلغاء أو تعديل بعض نصوص اتفاقية السلام ممكن من الناحية القانونية أولا إعمالا لحق السيادة، وثانيا لأن إسرائيل خرقت الكثير من أحكام الاتفاقية لمرات عديدة وعلي مدي سنوات طويلة، مثل الاختراق اليومي الذي تقوم به الطائرات الإسرائيلية للمجال الجوي المصري فوق سيناء وعدم الالتزام بالمسافة التي قررتها الاتفاقية لتواجد وحشد التشكيلات العسكرية الإسرائيلية من الحدود المصرية، ووضع قيود لا معني لها علي ممارسة مصر لحق السيادة علي كامل ترابها في سيناء و ذلك بعد أن مرت عقود علي توقيع الاتفاقية، هذا بالإضافة إلى عدم تنفيذ تعهداتها بتنفيذ قرار 242 و 338 واستمرار احتلالها للأراضي العربية المحتلة في 5 يونيو 1967 ومنها الضفة الغربية ومحاصرتها لقطاع غزة واحتلالها للجولان السورية.

----------


## Bold Eagle

الاخ الكريم ابن البلد دمج الموضوعين فكره جبدة لتعم الفائدة
 تقبل تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أين الذين يحتفلون سنويا بإنتصارنا 
فى أكتوبر 1973
وأين الذين إستشهدوا فى أكتوبر 1973 
ليروا نتائج تضحياتهم العظيمة 
التى راحت هباءاً وسدى 
وعودة سيناء لنا 
منقوصة الكرامة 
ومنقوصة التعمير

----------


## نهر الحزن

نعم ياسيدى اسرائيل لا تريد تعمير سيناء 

اولا : لانها ستكون مجالا خصبا للاستثمار ، مما يعود بالنفع على مصر والمصريين اصحاب الارض 

ثانيا : لاننا انتزعنا سيناء من اسرائيل ، بقوة السلاح ، وهذا ما اثار الحقد الصهيونى ..

ثالثا : اسأل لماذا تم الغاء عمل الكوبرى الذى كان سيربط بين مصر والسعوديه عبر سيناء ، وكان سيؤدى الى خلق فرص اكبر لتعمير سيناء ، وتفيذ مشروعات كثيرة ومهمة هناك ، بالاضافة الى تشغيل الكثير من ابناء مصر العاطلين ، فى المشروعات الخدمية ، مثل الفنادق والمطاعم والاستراحات / ومحطات التموين وغيرها التى كانت ستقام على جانبى الطريق ، وكم المشروعات التى كانت ستقام هناك ، لو تم انجاز هذا الكوبرى .. الذى كان سيهل كثير من الاعمال ، ويوفر الكثير ايضا من فرص العمل ، للباحثين عن اى فرصة ، ولو بالهجرة غير الشرعية ، والغرق فى اعماق البحار من اجل الحصول على تلك الفرصة .. ولكن حكوماتنا لاتريد لهذا الشعب الخير !!!

وهناك الكثير من  المشاحنات والمطاردات بين بدو سيناء وقوات الامن ، بحجة تهريب الاسلحة والاطعمة الى غزة من سيناء . بمبرر او بدون مبرر .. وسقوط الكثير من القتلى !

اسرائيل تعللت بأن انجاز هذا الكوبرى سيؤدى الى تدفق الارهابيين ( المجاهدين ) من الخليج الى غزة - عبر هذا الكوبرى ,, علما بأن الكبارى التى تربط بين الدول كما فى اوروبا او آسيا - او حتى معبر رفح - يمكن التحكم فيه من الجانبين ، والتدقيق فى جوازات وهويات المسافرين من الطرفين ..

واسأل عن المليارت التى اهدرت وضاعت فى  توشكى وشرق العوينات ، كيف ضاعت بدون تخطيط مسبق فى مشروعات فاشلة !!

والخلاصة ان اعداءنا لايريدون لنا الخير ، لان من مصلحتهم ان لا نعيش فى رخاء ، وان نظل طوال حياتنا منهكين فى البحث عن لقمة العيش ..

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
بعيداً عن المشروعات السياحية الضخمة بسيناء والتي ساهمت بشكل كبير في الدخل القومي ، وتشغيل الكثير من الأيدي العاملة ولو أنصفنا سنجد أن تم تعمير سيناء قائماً وبأشكال كثيرة .
بعيداً عن البحر أذكر نخل والحسنة وغيرهم مما لاقوا إهتمام وزارة الشباب والرياضة والإسكان والتعمير وغيرها من الوزارات ...
أزور سيناء نصف سنوياً حيث أملك أقامة بشرم الشيخ وكل مرة أزور بها سيناء أجد مشروعات سكنية جديدة وآثار واضحة للتعمير سواء بشمال سيناء أو جنوبها .
هذا رأيي والله الموفق .
دمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*سيناء التى ترضى بها إسرائيل*
هى سينا طابا
وسينا شرم الشيخ
سينا الفراغ السكانى
وعن أى سياحة تتكلم
أتتكلم عن سياحة الروس
وسياحة الأفواج الإسرائيلية
الرخيصة الثمن
التعمير الحقيقى هو نقل
5 مليون مصرى
إلى سدس مساحة مصرالخالية
من العمال والفلاحين والمهندسين
والأطباء والمحاسبين
أبناء الوادى 
الذى ضاق بسكانه
لينصهروا مع أبناء سينا
فى بوتقة واحدة
أسمها
*مصر*
ومش
*Egypt*

----------


## نهر الحزن

الاخ دراجون شادو 

ارجو ان تجيب عن تساؤلاتى بشـــأن الاموال والمليارات التى انفقت فى  " توشكى  - وشرق العوينات " اين ذهبت ؟؟

ولماذا لم تستثمر هذه الاموال فى سيناء مثلا ؟؟

ولماذا تملآ  الافواج السياحية الاسرائيلية مناطق دهب ونخل وشرم الشيخ ؟؟

ولماذا يتخذ الرئيس من " منتجع شرم الشيخ " عزبة خاصة له ؟؟؟؟

ومبروك عليك عضوية " نادى شرم الشيخ " ...

----------


## Bold Eagle

أظهر المعهد الديمقراطي التابع للكنيست الإسرائيلي في استطلاع للرأي أعلن عنه الأسبوع الماضي، أن 89% من الإسرائيليين يؤيدون إعادة احتلال سيناء، وذلك بالتزامن مع الذكرى الـ30 لتوقيع معاهدة "السلام" المصرية - الإسرائيلية التي عادت بموجبها سيناء إلى أحضان الوطن الأم بعد سنوات من الاحتلال الذي استمر من 1967  عام 1989.
 33% من الإسرائيليين يرون أن على إسرائيل إعادة احتلال شبه جزيرة سيناء، و19% يؤيدون إعادة احتلال معظمها، و29% يؤيدون احتلال جزء منها، و8% يؤيدون احتلال جزء صغير، و11% لا يؤيدون استرجاع أي جزء ولو صغير منها. تشير مجمل هذه النسب إلى أن 89% من الإسرائيليين يؤيدون إعادة احتلال شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية بشكل جزئي أو كلي، بحسب استطلاع للرأي أجراه المركز الإسرائيلي للديمقراطية التابع للبرلمان الإسرائيلي (الكنيست)، ونشره اليوم على موقعه بالإنترنت www.idi.org.il في الذكرى الثلاثين لتوقيع معاهدة "السلام" المصرية - الإسرائيلية.



 هذه النتيجة "تظهر الأطماع الإسرائيلية في سيناء رغم وجود الاتفاقيات.. من الواضح أنهم "لم ولن يحترموا اتفاقيات السلام".

وعلى هذا الأساس طالب النائب  أحمد شلبي،  مواطنيه بأن "يحموا أرضهم.. ويسرعوا في تنفيذ مشروعات التنمية التي توقفت بسيناء"، متسائلا في استنكار عن "السبب في توقف كثير من هذه المشروعات قبل أن تكتمل"، ومن بينها مشروع السكة الحديد، الذي طالب بـ"محاكمة المسئول عن وقف العمل فيه".

وتوقف العمل بخط سكة حديد الفردان- العريش منذ 10 سنوات عند مدينة بئر العبد بعد أن قطع 70 كم بداخل سيناء، وكلف خزينة الدولة 700 مليون جنيه (127 مليون دولار)، ولم يسر عليها القطار إلا لمدة شهرين، تعرض بعدها الخط لسرقة 20% من قضبانه نتيجة توقف العمل.
"تفريغ" سيناء

عبد الحميد سلمي، عضو بمجلس الشورى، حذر من جانبه من عواقب "البطء" في تنفيذ مشروعات التنمية والتعمير؛ "حيث لم يصل المستهدف من تعمير سيناء نسبة 15%، رغم أنه المعروف أن العقليات الإسرائيلية تعتبر أن سيناء أرض إسرائيلية يجب أن يعاد احتلالها".

وكنتيجة لهذا "البطء" لفت النائب عطية أبو قردود إلى أن عدد سكان وسط سيناء انخفض من 70 ألفا قبل 10 سنوات إلى 35 ألفا، بسبب "الهجرات الجماعية" من المنطقة التي هربت من تدهور أحوال المعيشة والخدمات، رغم أن المأمول فور تحرير سيناء كان إعمارها وليس تفريغها.

وعلى الجانب الرسمي اتفق محافظ شمال سيناء، اللواء محمد شوشة، مع انتقادات النواب لتوقف وتأجيل مشروعات التنمية الحيوية للمنطقة التي تعد "خطا أحمر " بالنسبة للأمن القومي المصري.

وعدد في هذا الصدد الاحتياجات التي يرى أنها عاجلة لإعمار وتأمين المنطقة في الوقت الحالي، ومنها: زيادة عدد القوات المزودة بأجهزة حديثة وطائرات على الحدود، وسرعة توسعة ميناء العريش، وحقن الآبار الجوفية للتغلب على مشكلة الملوحة، وتوصيل الغاز الطبيعي للمدن الساحلية، ووضع منظومة أمنية آلية حديثة على جميع معابر ومنافذ سيناء بدلا من المنظومة اليدوية الحالية.

وطالب المحافظ أيضا بـ"منح حوافز استثمارية بصورة مختلفة عن بقية محافظات الجمهورية لتشجيع المستثمرين على ضخ أموالهم في إقامة مشروعات بالمحافظة، وتوصيل خط مياه قادم من الإسماعيلية إلى وسط سيناء، والإسراع باستكمال خط سكة حديد الفردان حتى مدينة العريش، كما نصح وزارة السياحة "باستغلال الأماكن السياحية والترويج لها ثروات المحافظة".

"حائط صد طبيعي"

الخوف على أمن سيناء لم يقتصر على نواب من مجلس الشورى، بل انضم إليهم آخرون من مجلس الشعب (الغرفة الأولى للبرلمان).

ومن هؤلاء فايز أبو حرب، النائب عن منطقتي رفح ووسط سيناء الحدوديتين، الذي قال: إن المجلس "سيعقد جلسة خاصة خلال الأيام القادمة لمناقشة معوقات التنمية على أرض سيناء وتأخرها".

من جانبه، قال النائب سلامة الرقيعي لـ"إسلام أون لاين" إنه تقدم بطلب إحاطة بهذا الخصوص، طالب خلاله الحكومة المصرية بالتحوّط من دلالات مثل هذه الاستطلاعات، بتشييد القرى وتعمير المناطق القاحلة على طول الخط الحدودي".

"سرقة علنية"

وبعيدا عن استشراف المخاطر التي تسكن المستقبل، لفت النائب محمد عبد السميع بمجلس الشورى إلى ما تقوم به إسرائيل حاليا من "سرقة علنية للمياه من المخزون الجوفي بسيناء".

ولمنع هذه "السرقة" قال: "علينا أن نؤمن حدودنا بإنشاء مناطق سكنية، ومدارس للتدريب العسكري لأهالي المنطقة لمواجهة كل الظروف، وتشكيل لجنة حكومية لإقرار تنفيذ المشروعات التنموية".

وسبق أن تقدم عدد من نواب مجلس الشعب في وقت سابق من هذا الشهر بطلب إحاطة إلى رئيس الوزراء، ووزير الموارد المائية، حول قيام إسرائيل بسرقة المياه من الخزان الجوفي بسيناء على عمق 800 متر من سطح الأرض، مستغلة في ذلك تداخل الحدود مع المنطقة الواقع فيها الخزان، وامتلاكها لأحدث المعدات اللازمة لرفع كميات كبيرة من المياه، ومعرفتها بخارطة سيناء المائية.

وأكد الدكتور فتحي الجمل، وكيل أول وزارة الري، حصول إسرائيل على المياه الجوفية بسبب أن طبقة الأرض بها ميول وانحدار في اتجاه إسرائيل، نافيا وجود اتفاقيات سرية بين مصر وإسرائيل تسمح للأخيرة بالحصول على المياه من مصر.

----------


## Bold Eagle

من يتذكر مشروع شارون، الذي هو مد قناة من البحر المتوسط حتى نقطة التقاء الحدود المصرية الاسرائيلية الفلسطينية، تمتد بطول محور فيلادلفيا، ومحور فيلادلفيا هو خط الحدود الذي يمتد بطول سبعة عشر كيلومتر بين سيناء وقطاع غزة، لقد سكت المشروع حتى حسبناه مات، الى ان قام وفد من الكونجرس الامريكي بزيارة الحدود، فعرض الوفد المصري المرافق له، وفق ما رددت وسائل الاعلام، إعادة الروح لتلك القناة..
وخطورة هذه القناة ليست في كونها تفصل بين سكان من المفروض ان اتفاقية الحدود، التي عقدت بين تركيا وبريطانيا (التي كانت محتلة لمصر) تنص على ان يظل سكان الناحيتين من الحدود على سابق عهدهم من الحركة شرق الحدود وغربها فحسب، ولكن خطورتها الاعظم، على المياه الجوفية التي تشرب منها كل من سيناء وقطاع غزة، مما يعني تحويل هذه المياه من حلوة الى مالحة، ما يعني تدمير الحياة نهائيا في تلك المنطقة..
من هنا بدأت السلطات المصرية في فكرة هدم البيوت مسافة مائة متر تمتد بطول محور فيلادلفيا، كخطوة اولى من المقرر ان تصل الى ثلاثة كيلو مترات، كل هذا بدعوى حماية الحدود، التي خصمت امريكا 200 مليون دولار من المعونة الى حين تامينها، ولان تامين الحدود ليس بترحيل الناس وهدم البيوت بما فيها مدينة رفح التاريخية واغراق اثارها في قناة شارون التى ستكون مملوءة بماء البحر المالح، وانما تامين الحدود بخطط تنمية حقيقية، ولعل البعض يذكر مشروع شمعون بيرس لتشغيل مواطني رفح في المستوطنات الاسرائيلية للقضاء على عمليات تهريب السلاح عبر الانفاق الى غزة، فاذا كان ذلك العجوز، لم يبذل كبير جهد ليصل لتلك الفكرة، فكرة تشغيل الناس، فحري بحكومتنا ان تتقدم بمشروع تنموي حقيقي تقضي به على تلك العمليات . 
تعلمنا من واقع العلاقات المصرية من جانب والاسرائيلية الامريكية من جانب ثاني.. ان تعلن الدبلوماسية المصرية عن رفضها شيئا نفاجأ، نحن المواطنون، بطرحه اصلا.. مثلا: الذي تابع قناة الجزيرة اليوم (20/8/2007) لابد ان يلفت نظره، التصريح المكتوب على شريط الاخبار، والمنسوب لاحمد ابو الغيط وزير الخارجية المصري ، والذي يعلن فيه: أن مصر رفضت مد قناة بطول محور فيلادلفيا، وهو الخط الفاصل بين قطاع غزة من ناحية، وسيناء من ناحية ثانية..وما يعنينا من الخبر، ان هناك بالفعل مشروعا لقناة مالحة تمتد بطول 17 كم، على حافة الحدود الشرقية لمدينة رفح سيناء، وان الدبلوماسية المصرية ترفض.. ولكن لاننا نعلم ان اللعبة بين مؤسسة الرئاسة المصرية من ناحية واسرائيل من ناحية اخرى، هي لعبة القط والفار، فاننا برفض ابو الغيط لفكرة مد القناة، نتيقن من ان الرئاسة المصرية ستوافق قريبا على المد.. فتصريح ابو الغيط فوق كونه للاستهلاك المحلي، فهو ايضا، للتمنع.. والتمنع فكرة ادخلتها الرئاسة المصرية لواقع العلاقات الدولية، والتمنع ببساطة، هو أن تطلب امريكا واسرائيل شيئا، فتطلب الرئاسة من وزير الخارجية ان يخرج بتصريح رنان يرفض.. هل تتذكر ايها القارىء الكريم، الوزير عمرو موسى، وهو يناطح السحاب ويعلن عبر الفضائيات ان المحروسة مصر لن توقع على اتفاقية عدم انتشار الطاقة النووية ما لم توقع عليها اسرائيل، وفي الاخير وقعت مصر دون ان توقع اسرائيل، انها لعبة القط والفار. في الاخير سوف توافق مصر على مد القناة المالحة بطول حدود رفح سيناء مع قطاع غزة، ولحظتها لن يكون امام سكان رفح (بدو وحضر) غير الرحيل لان المياة الجوفية التي يشربون منها، ستتحول الى ملح اجاج، وستكف سيناء كلها عن نغمة الفخر برفح سلة فاكهة سيناء، اذ ان رفح سوف تنضم لباقي صحاري سيناء، مع فارق بسيط، هو ان تلك صحار وكفى، اما رفح فسوف تكون سبخة..

----------


## Bold Eagle

عاد الإرهاب إلى مصر في عام 2004 بعد غيابٍ دام سبع سنوات، إذ وقعت هجماتٌ متعاقبة، وبرزت في سيناء حركةٌ غير معروفةٍ من قبل. وقد اتسم رد الفعل الحكومي بالاقتصار على المجال الأمني في المقام الأول: اعتقال الإرهابيين والقضاء عليهم. ركزت المنظمات غير الحكومية المصرية والدولية على انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان التي كانت بارزةً في التدابير الأمنية. أما الصحافة فانصب اهتمامها على المسؤولية المحتملة لتنظيم القاعدة. وقد اقتصرت كلٌّ من استجابة الحكومة والمناقشات التي شهدها الجمهور الواسع على الجوانب السطحية للأحداث وتجاهلت المشكلات الاجتماعية ـ الاقتصادية والثقافية الكامنة في قلب مسألة شبه جزيرة سيناء. إن ظهور حركة إرهابية حيث لم يكن للإرهاب وجودٌ من قبل لدلالةٌ على وجود توتراتٍ ونزاعات كبيرة في سيناء؛ وهي في المقام الأول دليلٌ على علاقتها الإشكالية مع الأمة ـ الدولة المصرية. وما لم يجر تناول هذه العوامل على نحوٍ حقيقي، فلا مجال لافتراض إمكانية التخلص من الحركة الإرهابية.
ولطالما كانت سيناء (في أحسن الأحوال) منطقة شبه منفصلة. ولطالما كانت هويتها المصرية بعيدةً كل البعد عن كونها أمراً ثابتاً تماماً. ظلت سيناء تحت الاحتلال الإسرائيلي من عام 1967 إلى 1982. وقضت اتفاقية السلام لعام 1979 بإخضاعها إلى نظام أمني خاص؛ وهذا ما يتيح لمصر حرية العمل العسكري فيها. إن وضع سيناء الجيوسياسي (تمثل كامل خط حدود مصر مع إسرائيل وقطاع غزة) يجعلها ذات أهمية استراتيجية لكلٍّ من مصر وإسرائيل، كما يجعلها حساسةً لتطورات النزاع الإسرائيلي الفلسطيني.
ويتباين سكانها الذين يناهز عددهم 360 ألفاً (قرابة 300 ألفاً في الشمال و60 ألفاً في الجنوب) عن بقية أهل البلاد. وثمة أقليةٌ هامةٌ تنحدر من أصولٍ فلسطينية مع أن معظم أفرادها مولودون في مصر. وأما بقية السكان فيطلق عليهم اسم "البدو"، وهم من قاطني شبه الجزيرة منذ زمنٍ بعيد. ويتمتع العنصر الفلسطيني بإحساسٍ شديد بالهوية الفلسطينية والارتباط بسكان غزة والضفة الغربية. أما البدو (ولم يعد فيهم إلا أقليةٌ صغيرة من سكان الخيام الرحل) فلديهم هويةٌ متميزةٌ أيضاً؛ فهم شديدو الوعي بأصولهم التاريخية العائدة إلى شبه جزيرة العرب وينتمون إلى قبائل لها فروعٌ كبيرة في كلٍّ من إسرائيل وفلسطين والأردن. وهم ممن يتجهون شرقاً بطبيعتهم، كالفلسطينيين، وليس صوب بقية الدولة المصرية إلى الغرب منهم. وليس للفلسطينيين والبدو نصيبٌ من التراث الفرعوني المشترك بين سكان وادي النيل (مسلمين ومسيحيين)، وهم لا يعيرونه اهتماماً.
تفاقمت فوارق الهوية هذه بفعل التطورات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي شجعتها السلطات منذ 1982. ولم تحاول الحكومة دمج سكان سيناء ضمن نسيج الأمة من خلال برنامجٍ بعيد النظر يستجيب إلى حاجاتهم ويحقق مشاركتهم الفاعلة. بل عمدت إلى تشجيع استيطان مهاجري وادي النيل الذين تجنح إلى محاباتهم على نحوٍ منهجي؛ وذلك إلى جانب ممارستها التمييز بحق السكان المحليين فيما يتعلق بالإسكان وفرص العمل في الشمال، وكذلك في عملية تنمية المناطق السياحية في الجنوب (وهي ملك للمصريين والأجانب على حدٍّ سواء). ولا تتيح هذه التطورات أمام السكان المحليين فرصاً كثيرة؛ بل غالباً ما تتم على حسابهم (خاصةً فيما يتعلق بالحق في الأرض)، مما أثار استياءً عميقاً في صفوفهم. ولا تكاد الحكومة تفعل شيئاً لتشجيع مشاركة أهل سيناء في الحياة السياسية القومية. وهي تستخدم أسلوب "فرّق تسُد" في إدارتها ذلك القدر الضئيل الذي تسمح به من التمثيل المحلي، كما تروّج للتراث الفرعوني على حساب التقاليد البدوية في سيناء.
ومن هنا نرى أنه تحت مشكلة الإرهاب تكمن "مسألة سيناء" الأشد خطورةً والأكثر دواماً، والتي يتعين على الطبقة السياسية معالجتها. ولن يكون ذلك أمراً سهلاً. وطالما أن لهذه المسألة جذورٌ عميقةٌ في أزمات الشرق الأوسط، وفي مقدمتها النزاع الإسرائيلي الفلسطيني، فإن حلها النهائي يعتمد على حل هذه الأزمات. لكنه يتطلب أيضاً دمجاً ومشاركةً كاملين لسكان سيناء في الحياة السياسية القومية. وهذا يعني أن حلها معتمدٌ أيضاً على إصلاحاتٍ سياسيةٍ كبيرة في البلاد كلها، وهو ما ليس يلوح في الأفق الآن.
ورغم عدم إمكانية توقع حلٍّ قريب لمسألة سيناء، فإن بمقدور الحكومة، ومن واجبها، تعديل الاستراتيجية التنموية التي تتسم بقدرٍ كبيرٍ من التمييز وقلة الفاعلية، وذلك لتلبية الحاجات المحلية. ومن شأن خطةٍ جديدةٍ تحظى بتمويلٍ ملائم وتوضع بالتشاور مع ممثلين محليين حقيقيين ويشترك جميع عناصر السكان في تنفيذها أن تغيّر مواقف أهل سيناء من الحكومة من خلال معالجة مظالمهم.
توصيات إلى الحكومة المصرية:
1.  العمل على إعداد خطة تنموية اجتماعية واقتصادية شاملة من أجل سيناء بالتشاور مع قادة المجتمع المحلي ومع القطاع الخاص والمانحين. وعلى هذه الخطة أن: 
‌أ-  تتعامل مع المنطقة ككلٍّ واحد؛
‌ب-  تأخذ باعتبارها الاعتماد الاجتماعي ـ الاقتصادي المتبادل بين شمال سيناء وجنوبها؛
‌ج-  تلغي جميع التدابير والمعايير التي تمارس التمييز بحق السكان المحليين.
2.  تشجيع مشاركة المجتمعات المحلية وممثليها السياسيين الحقيقيين في صنع القرار التنموي الخاص بسيناء؛
3.  تسهيل وتشجيع بناء القدرات المحلية (كالجمعيات المحلية مثلاً)، وذلك عن طريق تبسيط الأنظمة الإدارية والسياسية وتوجيه القروض والمنح الحكومية لصالح تزويد هذه الجمعيات بما يلزمها؛
4.  تزويد المجتمعات البدوية بأدوات صياغة المشاريع التنموية المحلية وتنفيذها، وخاصةً من خلال تنظيم دورات تدريبية؛
5.  الاعتراف بالهوية الثقافية واللغوية المتميزة لسيناء بصفتها جزءاً من التراث القومي، وتمويل مشاريع تعمل على حفظها.
إلى الأحزاب السياسية المصرية:
6.  إقامة امتداداتٍ في المنطقة (أو تطويرها وتوسيعها إن وجدت) من خلال ضم عناصر من السكان المحليين وإتاحة السبل النظامية أمامهم للتعبير عن احتياجاتهم ومعاناتهم الخاصة؛
إلى شركاء مصر الدوليين: 
7.  الاعتراف بالخطر الذي يمكن أن تشكله مسألة سيناء، إن لم تعالج، على استقرار مصر على المدى المتوسط. وكذلك تشجيع السلطات ومساعدتها على وضع تصور لخطة تنمية خاصة جديدة للمنطقة، وتمويل هذه الخطة وتنفيذها؛

----------


## Bold Eagle

الأمن المصري يري البدو جماعة خارجة عن السيطرة (مشاريع خيانة).. والبدو يرون قوات الامن طلائع «غزو مصري» ينتظرون يوم رحيله.

النظرة ليست عامة.. لكنها الغالبة.. الدولة في مصر ورغم أنها مركزية لم تستوعب عبر عصورها بدو سيناء.. لم تجد أسلوبًا في فك شفرة التعامل معهم.. الدولة محترفة في إدارة دلتا النيل وما حولها. لكن سيناء غامضة.. لغز يحتاج خبرات جديدة.

ظلت سيناء في عهدة العقلية الحربية فترات طويلة. هدفها الأمن وإقامة جسور مع بعض قبائل البدو.. وكان من السهل علي الاحتلال الإسرائيلي أن يقيم علاقة مع قبائل أخري وجدت خيط مصلحة مشتركة مع المحتل.

ظل البدو أسري لاستقطاب بين الوطنية والخيانة. عالم مغلق. يثير بغموضه الأمن والسياح والمغامرين في السياسة.

عالم خارج حسابات الدولة. مطرود من رحمتها. مستبعد من مشاريعها. خاصة أن الدولة قررت أن تحول سيناء إلي حديقتها الخلفية. اختارت شرم الشيخ لتصنع منها سويسرا في قلب مصر. أحاطتها بالأسوار، العبور منها أصعب من دخول إسرائيل نفسها.

منتجعات في قلب الأرض المنسية خلقت دائرة واسعة من الاستفزاز حول البدو. تريدهم مصر أن يحمون حدودها المفتوحة وملاعبها الصعبة.. دون مقابل.. والبدو يبحثون عن أمان الرحل.. الذين يعيشون بقانونهم العرفي.

من هنا عندما تقتل الشرطة رجالاً من البدو تتصرف بعض القبائل مثل ميليشيات خارج السيطرة.

عصيان بدو سيناء.. مرعب للأمن.. يكسر هيبتها.. وسيطرتها علي ملعب سيناء المفتوح.. وهذا انتقام مفزع.. علي أخطاء الإهمال.. والتعامل المهين الذي لاقاه البدو بعد تفجيرات سيناء منذ 5 سنوات حين اقتحمت قوات الأمن القبائل بطريقة جرحت كبرياء البدوي في سيناء (خاصة فيما يتعلق بكسر الحاجز مع الحريم).

إنها خطيئة أشعرت البدو بالإهانة وبأن الدولة في مصر لا تعرفهم ولاتريد معرفتهم.. لحظة حاسمة تحول بعدها البدو إلي «مشروع أعداء».. وهو إعلان فشل لنظام يري بعين واحدة.

الغريب أن بعض المتابعين لأحداث سيناء تعاملوا بمنطق المشجعين وهتفوا ضد البدو واعتبروهم «خونة وعملاء للدولة اللي جنبنا» كما فعل عمرو أديب علي قناة «الأوربت». حيث لم يظهر كباحث عن الحقيقة ولكن كمشجع كرة محروق من الفريق المنافس.

وهذا في الحقيقة استسهال مروع.. لا يختلف كثيرًا عن الاستسهال الذي تعامل به النظام مع البدو.

النظام يتعامل بمنطق المحتل.. لكن ليس بمهارته.. وأتذكر الآن حكاية سمعتها في العريش بعد التحرير بفترة قصيرة.. عندما ذهبت سيدة عجوز لاستخراج بطاقة ومرمطتها الأجهزة المصرية فقالت بتلقائية: «.. يابني اليهود معملوش معانا كده..» فرد عليها موظف مصري: «بس اليهود.. خرجوا ياست» فردت عليه بنفس التلقائية: «وإنت يابني امتي هاتخرجوا..».

----------


## atefhelal

السياحة - وخاصة سياحة الترويح والمنتجعات - التى يتباهى البعض بما تدره من دخل وخلق فرص للعمل .. هى مصدر حساس غاية فى الحساسية لتقلبات السياسة وللعلاقات الدولية ولظروف الأمن المحلى وأمن دول الجوار .. ولايصح كما يقول الإقتصاديون اعتبارها من مصادر الدخل القومى الأساسية .
وللأسف فإن الإقتصاد المصرى يتشكل معظمه من مصادر هشة وحساسة لتلك التقلبات ولتقلبات الأسعار العالمية مثل السياحة وتحويلات العاملين بالخارج وعوائد البترول والغاز ورسوم المرور فى قناة السويس ، يضاف إلى ذلك القروض المحلية من أموال أصحاب المعاشات والقروض والمنح الخارجية ونسبة متدنية جدا من الإدخار المحلى ... فى حين أن أداء قطاعات الإنتاج السلعى من زراعة وصناعة – وهى عماد أى إقتصاد حقيقى -  لاتساهم فى نمو الناتج المحلى الإجمالة إلا بنسبة لاتزيد عن 20% فى أحسن أحوال تلك القطاعات خلال الثلاثين عاما الماضية .

وفى الحقيقة لم ينجح للأسف حتى الآن أى مشروع قومى للتنمية يقوم على الزراعة والصناعة ، لسبب بسيط هو أنه قد تاه تماما التعريف الصحيح بـ المشروع القومى عن القيادة السياسية والعمل المخلص الجاد داخل إطاره ... وكما قلت فى ورقة قدمتها لمركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس وزراء مصر :

" .... لأنه يتم عادة طرح المشروعات القومية بمصر ، على أساس ماتوفره من فرص للعمل ، وماتهدف إليه من خلق مجتمعات عمرانية جديدة تساهم فى كسر حدة الكثافة السكانية العالية بالوادى القديم ، وعلى أساس ماتضيفه من طاقة إنتاجية للإقتصاد القومى ... إلا أن أهم مايغفله الطرح هو أن المشروع القومى يجب أن يكون مشمولا بالحماية والمشاركة الشعبية وخاصة من رجال العلم وجموع المهنيين والقوى الإجتماعية والسياسية العاملة على ساحة العمل الوطنى . وذلك على خلاف المشروع الإستثمارى الذى يمكن أن يكتفى بحماية قوانين الدولة وحوافز الإستثمار ،  ذلك لأن المشروع القومى ببساطة ودون الدخول فى متاهة التعريفات الأكاديمية هو فعل شعبى بالدرجة الأولى ، ونشاط جماعى إجتماعى إنتاجى/استهلاكى ، يجب أن تكون مشاركة المواطن – حتى المواطن البسيط - فيه مشاركة واعية وليست مشاركة بالصدفة ، أو بالضرورة الجبرية تحت ضغط الحاجة للتحرر من مثلث الفقر الذى يحاصره ويكاد يخنقه .. ولكن بضرورة الأمل الواعى المتفهم لعائد المشروع المجزى على أمنه إجتماعيا واقتصاديا ، تلك الضرورة التى تعى إنتاج حاجاته وتحرير قراره الإستهلاكى . كما يجب أن يكون المشروع القومى خلية حية فعالة بالنسيج الإقتصادى والإجتماعى والأمنى للمجتمع المصرى لضمان عدم تعثره ، ولتحقيق ذلك يجب تأمين أبعاد المشروع ثقافيا ، ولايقتصر ذلك على الثقافة المهنية المتخصصة المستجيبة لحاجات المشروع ، بل يتعداها ليشمل أيضا الثقافة الإقتصادية التى تتيح فهم تسيير المشروع والمشاركة فيه ، والثقافة الجمالية التى تنمى الأمل فى الفعل الخلاق وتنمى الإستعداد للإستباق فى هذا الشأن ، والثقافة الإستقبالية كتأمل فى غايات المشروع وأهدافه لتنشيط الإستجابة الخلاقة لدى كل مواطن ... وباختصار فإن التنمية بالمشروعات القومية التى لاتتم بالمشاركة والحماية الشعبية هى تنمية من أعلى لاتمنح الشعب إحساسا بأنه السيد لمصلحته ، وقد تنتهى إلى الفشل الذى يدفع ثمنه الشعب فى النهاية ... وفى عبارة موجزة قال فاروق الباز فى معرض حديثه عن أسباب الهجوم الحاد على أحد المشروعات القومية : أن هذا الهجوم سببه الخفى أن هذا المشروع انبثق تحت عنوان "مشروع قومى" مع أنه فى حقيقة الأمر قد تم إعلانه على الملأ دون أن يناقشه "القوم" ... !!

*وأهم المشروعات القومية  المطروحة والتى تم إنجاز بعض مراحلها مشروع تنمية جنوب الوادى (الذى يمكن أن يشمل فى صورته الحالية مشروع توشكى ومشروع شرق العوينات ومشروع درب الأربعين)  ، والمشروع القومى لتنمية سيناء . ويمكن الرجوع لمزيد من التفاصيل عن ماكتبته عن تلك المشروعات بالروابط التالية :*

*مشروع تنمية جنوب الوادى*
*المشروع القومى لتنمية سيناء*

----------


## أم ترتر

طبعا سيناء اتعمرت ولسه جارى تعميرها ده حتى اليهود جالهم عجب وأستغربوا على قدرة المصريين على التعمير وأى كلام غير ده كلام مصاطب وفض مجالس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *سيناء التى ترضى بها إسرائيل*
> 
> هى سينا طابا
> وسينا شرم الشيخ
> سينا الفراغ السكانى
> وعن أى سياحة تتكلم
> أتتكلم عن سياحة الروس
> وسياحة الأفواج الإسرائيلية
> الرخيصة الثمن
> ...


 
*تصحيح واجب*
*بـريــد الأهــرام*

*42712**‏السنة 127-العدد**2003**نوفمبر**15**‏21 من رمضان 1424 هـ**السبت**مساحة سيناء*

*عندما تنبهت شريحة هائلة من المصريين لأهمية سيناء لمصر‏,‏ عسكريا واقتصاديا‏,‏ علي ضوء ما جري خلال الخمسينيات والستينيات والسبعينيات‏,‏ بدأت الأقلام تعكس أفكارا ورؤي ووجهات نظر تحاول إنارة الطريق كماهو أفضل بالنسبة لسيناء‏.‏

ومعظم من كتبوا أسهموا في نشر معلومة غير صحيحة تقول إن مساحة سيناء تساوي سدس مساحة مصر أو تساوي‏16%‏ من هذه المساحة‏,‏ أي ما يقارب نسبة السدس‏,‏ ومن بين من قالوا بذلك أخيرا‏,‏ فارس من فرسان بريد الأهرام‏.‏

وعندما نشر أول رسالة له عن سيناء في صيف العام الماضي‏,‏ أوضحت في البريد حقيقة مساحة سيناء يوم‏27‏ يوليو‏2002.‏

ولقد أدهشني أن ينشر فارس البريد رسالة أخري في بداية الأسبوع الثاني من شهر نوفمبر الحالي تتضمن نفس المعلومات التي سبق أن تضمنتها رسالته الأولي‏.‏

ولأنه لا يمكن ترك معلومة غير صحيحة دون تصحيح حتي لا يظن القراء أنها صحيحة فتنشر‏,‏ لذا أكتب مصححا إن مساحة سيناء‏60‏ ألفا و‏865‏ كيلو مترا مربعا‏,‏ لا‏163‏ ألفا كما ذكر فارس البريد‏.‏

وبما أن مساحة مصر هي مليون و‏32‏ ألف كيلو متر مربع‏,‏ فإن مساحة سيناء منسوبة الي المساحة الكلية لمصر هي‏5.89%‏ لا‏16%‏ كما قال‏.‏
عبده مباشر
كاتب صحفي
*

وقد تنبهت إلى هذا الخطأ
بعد زيارتى لشبكة اخى الأكبر الفاضل
المهندس عاطف هلال
والذى يحتوى بين جنباته
المشروع القومى لتنمية سيناء

----------


## الصاعق

*اتفاقية السلام لا علاقة لها إطلاقاً بتعمير سيناء، العائق الوحيد والحقيقي أمام تعمير سيناء هو الحكومات المصرية المتعاقبة، والتي اتخذت سياسة التهميش إلى أن ينفجر الوضع، هذه السياسة ليست حكراً على سيناء بل عمت النوبة والواحات وحتى الصعيد، وغابت المشاريع التنموية بشكل واضح عن تلك المناطق إلى أن انفجرت حوداث الإرهاب في الصعيد فتنبهت الحكومة إلى أنه تجاوز الخط الأحمر من قلة الاهتمام؟؟*

*ملاحظة واجبة، مقولة إن سيناء منزوعة السلاح مقولة خاطئة تماماً إذ تتواجد قوة مصرية بسيناء ذات حجم جيد، ولكن الاتفاقية تحد منطقة عمل تلك القوة فيما يسمى بالمنطقة ( أ ). غير إن تلك القوة تسيطر على المضايق الاستراتيجية والتي هي مفاتيح سيناء، كما أنها ليست مكلفة بالدفاع عن سيناء بمفردها حيث أن الجيشين الميدانيين المصريين سينتقلان فوراً إلى مواقعها في سيناء إذا ما توترت الأوضاع وظهرت بوادر الحرب، وقد نفذت الوقات المصرية هذا السينارو بكفاءة تامة كان ابرز تلك التجارب في مناورة بدر 96 والمسماة بمناورة بدر الكبرى ومناورة بدوي 3 التي جرت مؤخراً.*

*على كل، سيناء تضم 3 محاور رئيسية للتقدم هم المحور الساحلي والأوسط ومحور الممرات، وهذه المحاور هي فقط الصالحة لمرور وعمل المدرعات، ومن شأن إنشاء مدن تعترض الممحاور الثلاثة أن يحيل التقدم فيها إلى مسألة بالغة الصعوبة.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *على كل، سيناء تضم 3 محاور رئيسية للتقدم هم المحور الساحلي والأوسط ومحور الممرات، وهذه المحاور هي فقط الصالحة لمرور وعمل المدرعات، ومن شأن إنشاء مدن تعترض الممحاور الثلاثة أن يحيل التقدم فيها إلى مسألة بالغة الصعوبة.*


 
على قدر فهمى لما كتبت لى التساؤل التالى:

أليس بإقامة المدن الثلاثة بكثافات سكانية عالية هى أيضا عائق لتقدم مدرعات ودبابات العدو؟!...نحن دائما كمصريين أحاديين التفكير فى إتجاه واحد فقط....عجبى!

 
وعذرا إذا كان ما كتبت قد وصلنى على النحو السابق وإنك غير موافق على تعمير سيناء أو أن هذه هى حجة حكومتنا فى تأخير تنفيذ التعمير!

----------


## الصاعق

> على قدر فهمى لما كتبت لى التساؤل التالى:
> 
> أليس بإقامة المدن الثلاثة بكثافات سكانية عالية هى أيضا عائق لتقدم مدرعات ودبابات العدو؟!...نحن دائما كمصريين أحاديين التفكير فى إتجاه واحد فقط....عجبى!
> 
> 
> وعذرا إذا كان ما كتبت قد وصلنى على النحو السابق وإنك غير موافق على تعمير سيناء أو أن هذه هى حجة حكومتنا فى تأخير تنفيذ التعمير!


*ربما لو قمت بقرأة المشاركة بالكامل يا دكتور جمال، فستفهم أن المقصود هو حجب تقدم المدرعات المعادية وهذا ببساطة لأن المدن كما تعلم تضم محاور رئيسية للحركة وهي ليست بمشكلة ما لم تعترضك مقاومة أثناء التحرك داخل المدينة، وبهذا فلا يكون منطقياً أن نفترض أن المقصود هو القوات المصرية، وإنما المقصود بالطع هي القوات الإسرائيلية، والمقصود باختصار أن هذه المحاور الثلاثة يجب أن يعترض كل منها تجمع سكني أو أكثر يمر المحور من داخله حتى تصلح قاعدة مقاومة.*

----------


## atefhelal

يجب أن نبنى رؤيتنا لمعاهدة السلام التى وقعها السادات مع مناحم بيجين برعاية جيمى كارتر رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى 26 مارس 1979 على مانصت عليه تلك المعاهدة من نصوص معلنة تمثل الحقيقة بطريقة موضوعية ، ولانؤسس رؤيتنا لها على افتراضات وإحساسات شخصية حتى لاتتقلب تلك الرؤية بين التفاؤل الخادع الذى يمكن أن يصحبه إقداما وتهورا غير محسوب ، وبين التشاؤم الزائد الذى يمكن أن يعقبه إحجاما وتقوقعا جبانا ومتخلفا ... 

نصت المادة الأولى بالمعاهدة (بند 1) - على انتهاء حالة الحرب بين مصر وإسرائيل بمجرد التوقيع على الإتفاقية ، كما نصت فى المادة الثالثة (بند 3) على تأسيس علاقات دبلوماسية واقتصادية وثقافية طبيعية ، وهو ماتم تسميته بالتطبيع ، وأفردت الإتفاقية لهذا التطبيع ملحقا كاملا مرفقا بها هو الملحق رقم 3 . كما نصت الإتفاقية على حق إسرائيل الكامل فى المرور الحر بقناة السويس وخليج السويس ، واعتبار مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة ممرات مائية دولية متاحة لكافة الدول دون أى إعاقة .
*( ملاحظة* : فى عام 1982 عدّلت مصر نص المادة 5 من اتفاقية السلام بموجب اتفاقية قانون البحار فيما يتعلق باعتبار مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة ممران دوليان يسمح منهما بالمرور العابر لجميع دول العالم ... حيث نص قانون البحار على أن الخلجان والمضايق التى لها اتفاقيات تنظمها يزيد عمرها على 100 عام يسرى العمل بها ، أما الإتفاقيات الأقل من 100 عام فلا يتم الإعتداد بها ، ولهذا فإن نص المادة الخامسة من اتفاقية السلام لايتم الإعتداد به بشأن مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة ، وإنما يحكم سريان السفن فى هذه المنطقة اتفاقية القسطنطينية ، التى تعتبر المضيق والخليج مياها داخلية مصرية .)

ولم تقتصر تلك الإتفاقية التى استقال بسببها إثنان من وزراء الخارجية المصرية على إعادة سيناء لنا منزوعة السلاح والإرادة ، وجعلها رهينة الإحتلال الصهيونى فى أى وقت شاء العدو ذلك ، بل زادت على ذلك فشلّت إرادة مصر وأصبحت السياسة المصرية تتمحور حولها بعد أن أدخلت إرادة النظام المصرى بيت الطاعة الأمريكى الصهيونى ووضعته خارج إطار الأمة العربية . فقد نصت المادة السادسة من اتفاقية الإستسلام (Article VI item 5 ) : " .. على أنه مع مراعاة المادة 103 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة يقر الطرفان إنه فى حالة وجود تناقض بين التزامات الأطراف بموجب هذه المعاهدة وأى من التزاماتها الأخرى ، فإن الإلتزامات الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة هى التى تكون ملزمة ونافدة " 
وبهذا النص قد تم نسف اتفاقية الدفاع العربى المشترك .. وتم معها نسف أى التزامات إنسانية تجاه مصائب العرب وكوارثهم المستمرة بسبب الإرهاب الصهيونى ، فى حال إن تعارضت تلك الإلتزامات الإنسانية مع التطبيع المفروض على النظام المصرى بموجب تلك الإتفاقية .. وأصبح بذلك هم هذا النظام فى كل وساطاته فى مشاكل العرب مع الصهاينة يتجه جبرا ودون إرادة إلى إقناع العرب بالدخول معه فى بيت الطاعة الصهيونى ... وأصبحت تلك الإتفاقية الكارثة إتفاقية إذعان فى مجملها وأهدافها وتمثل أسوأ معاهدة تم عقدها فى تاريخ المعاهدات الدولية . و بسبب تلك الإتفاقية فقد تم أيضا أسر إرادة الشعب المصرى لحساب الفكر والمصلحة الصهيونية ، وتم محاصرة عواطفه حصارا مستفزا وحشيا لحساب اتجاه مفروض عليه بقوة مانصت عليه من تطبيع ثقافى واقتصادى وسياسى .. وحقا إنه لشيئ غريب أن تطلب من إنسان بالقانون والقهر أن تكون علاقته طبيعية بإنسان آخر يكرهه ويعاديه ، بعد أن استحال عليه أن يعيش معه فى أمان وسلام ، فعداء الشعب المصرى للصهيونية ليس عملية بلهاء ولايمكن إقتلاعه من الوعى والعقل المصرى بأى نص وافق عليه حاكم من حكام مصر .

ولاأنوى هنا عرض كافة مواد وبنود الإتفاقية ، أو مواد وبنود الملاحق والبروتوكولات المرفقة بها التى هى جزء لايتجزأ منها ... فهناك بنودا مازالت خافية عنا قد تتكشف لنا مع الزمن وتغير الأشخاص والأحداث ، كما أن هدف الموضوع المطروح محدد بمعرفة كيف وافق السادات على اعتبار سيناء منزوعة السلاح بموجب نص المادة الثانية من الملحق رقم 1 بالإتفاقية تحت عنوان "تحديد الخطوط النهائية لمناطق نزع السلاح بسيناء" Determination of final Lines and zones كما يلى :

*المنطقة* *A** :*
الحد الشرقى للمنطقة هو الخط الأحمر ، والحد الغربى لها هو قناة السويس والشاطئ الشرقى لخليج السويس كما هو موضح بالخريطة المرفقة . ويتواجد فى تلك المنطقة فرقة مشاة ميكانيكى بتجهيزاتها وتحصيناتها وتتكون من ثلاث لواءات مشاة ميكانيكى ولواء مدرعات ، وسبعة كتائب مدفعية ميدان بعدد إجمالى 126 قطعة مدفعية ، وسبعة كتائب مدفعية مضادة للطيران تشمل صواريخ أفراد أرض جو وبنادق 37 مم . كما يتواجد بالمنطقة دبابات بحد أقصى 230 دبابة ، وعربات أفراد مدرعة بحد أقصى 480 عربة .. ولايزيد عدد الأفراد بالمنطقة عن 22 ألف شخص .

*المنطقة* *B*
الحد الشرقى للمنطقة هو الخط الأخضر والغربى هو الخط الأحمر كما هو موضح بالخريطة المرفقة *. و*يتواجد بالمنطقة 4 كتائب حدود مسلحين بأسلحة خفيفة وعربات على عجل لمساعدة الشرطة على حفظ النظام بالمنطقة ، ولايزيد عدد أفراد تلك الكتائب عن أربعة آلاف شخص . كما يُسمح بإنشاء نقط إنذار على حدود المنطقة .

*المنطقة* *C*
الحد الغربى للمنطقة هو الخط الأخضر ، وحدها الشرقى هو الحدود الدولية مع إسرائيل وخليج العقبة كما هو موضح بالخريطة المرفقة . ويتواجد بتلك المنطقة قوات دولية بقيادة أمريكية وأفراد من  الشرطة المدنية المصرية ، ويقوم أفراد الشرطة بمهام الشرطة العادية فى تلك المنطقة بتسليح شخصى خفيف ، وتنتشر القوات الدولية بالمنطقة وعلى طول الخط الأحمر والأخضر بسيناء ، وتقوم بمهامها كما هو موضح بالمادة السادسة من هذا الملحق . وتشغل مركزين للإدارة والسيطرة فى مكانين بالمنطقة C على طول الحدود أحدهما بشرم الشيخ وثانيهما بالجورا El Gorah التى تقع بالقرب من ساحل البحر المتوسط ملاصقة للحدود الدولية المصرية مع إسرائيل، وتلتزم مصر بكافة خدمات التموين والمرافق لتلك المراكز .

*المنطقة* *D*
الحد الشرقى لتلك المنطقة هو الخط الأزرق ، والحد الغربى هو الحدود الدولية (أى تقع تلك المنطقة بالأرض الإسرائيلية) كما هو موضح بالخريطة المرفقة . ويتواجد فى هذه المنطقة قوات إسرائيلية محدودة بأربعة كتائب مشاة بعدد يصل إلى 4000 فرد بتجهيزاتهم وتحصيناتهم مزودين بعدد 180 عربة مدرعة ، ولايتواجد بتلك المنطقة سوى مراقبين من الأمم المتحدة (أى لاتوجد قوات دولية بالجانب الإسرائيلى كما هو الحال بالجانب المصرى) . كما لا يتواجد مع القوات الإسرائيلية بالمنطقة دبابات أومدفعية ميدان ، أومدفعية مضادة للطيران ، وتم استثناء الصواريخ المحمولة المضادة للطيران .. (يلاحظ أن هذه المنطقة عبارة عن شريط ضيق جدا يبلغ أقصى عرض له 3 كيلومتر بطول الحدود الدولية البرية بما يمكن القول معه من أن الإتفاقية لم تُلزم إسرائيل عمليا بأى تحديد أو نزع للسلاح فى مواجهة مصر على طول الحدود الدولية معها ) .

وصحيح أن الإتفاقية وملحقاتها ، قد نصت على أن القوات الدولية حين تمارس مهامها فى التفتيش والتحقق من التزام الجانب المصرى بكل مناطق سيناء ، عليها أن تصاحب فى مأمورياتها التفتيشية ضابط اتصال مصرى .. ولكن القوات الدولية يمكن لها الإستغناء عن تلك المهام حيث أن لها نقطا ثابتة للمراقبة والإنذار منتشرة بكل أنحاء سيناء طبقا لنصوص المعاهدة وملاحقها . هذا بالإضافة إلى أن تلك القوات لها معسكرين أحدهما شمال شرق سيناء يحتل مساحة قدرها 2.7 كم2 بمنطقة الجورا El Gorah ، ويبعد حوالى 20 كم جنوب ساحل البحر الأبيض وملاصق للحدود المصرية مع إسرائيل ، وتتواجد بهذا المعسكر مركز قيادة القوات الدولية بقيادة أمريكية ، كما يتواجد به عدد 3 كتائب مشاة كاملة التسليح يعاونها تشكيلات ملحقة من مدفعية ومدرعات وطيران ودفاع جوى ، وتتكون نصف تلك القوات من جنود وضباط تابعين للجيش الأمريكى ، والنصف الآخر من قوات دولية حليفة تحت مظلة الأمم المتحدة من أستراليا وفرنسا وإيطاليا والنرويج وكندا وكولومبيا وفيجى والمجر ونيوزيلاندا وأوروجواى ... كما أن فرنسا تدعم القوات دعما إضافيا بقوة جوية قتالية لأغراض الإستطلاع ، وإيطاليا تدعم القوات بقوة بحرية لمراقبة السواحل المصرية ولأغراض الإنذار السريع . وبالإضافة لماسبق ، تدعم الولايات المتحدة تلك القوات بقوات قيادة أمريكية Task Force HQ وبكتيبة للإمداد السريع مدعومة بالطيران SPTBATT وبكتيبة مشاة أمريكية كاملة التسليح USBATT . أما ثانى المعسكرات هو المعسكر الجنوبى بالقرب من شرم الشيخ ، ورغم أنه هو الأصغر ، إلا أنه الأخطر لأنه يطل مباشرة على خليج العقبة والبحر الأحمر .. ويمكن عن طريقه إدخال أى شيئ من أسلحة وأفراد دون أن يعلم بها الجانب المصرى ثم تسريبها بعد ذلك داخل الأراضى المصرية وخاصة فى المنطقة ج C التى يقع داخلها طابا ودهب وشرم الشيخ ، ويضم هذا المعسكر طبقا للإتفاقية وحدة عسكرية ميدانية عبارة عن كتيبة مسلحة بكافة أسلحة الميدان الثقيلة والأسلحة المعاونة ..

*ونستخلص مما سبق* أننا قد استبدلنا احتلالا إسرائيليا باحتلال أمريكى تحت إسم القوات الدولية ، يمكن أن نسميها بقوات تحالف دولية تحت قيادة أمريكية ، أى أنه مع الفارق هو إحتلال شبيه بالإحتلال الحالى للعراق .. ويمكننا بعد ذلك أن نتساءل عن حكمة الإحتفال السنوى فى 25 إبريل من كل عام بعيد تحرير سيناء الذى تتعطل فيه الوزارات والهيئات الحكومية ابتهاجا به ، ثم نقارن بين هذا العيد وعيد الجلاء فى 18 يونيو من كل عام الذى لاتتعطل فيه الوزارات والهيئات الحكومية لأن البهجة بعيد تحرير سيناء قد غطّت فى نظر البعض على بهجة الجلاء لآخر جندى إنجليزى عام 1956 بعد مدة تزيد على سبعين عاما من الإحتلال . 

وصدق من قال أن شر البلية مايضحك .. فمازالت بلادنا بعد التحرير المزعوم لسيناء ، وبعد جعلها منطقة منزوعة السلاح .. مازالت محلك سر بفضل تسلط أنصار السلام المزعوم مع أعداء السلام على الشعب المصرى البائس ، وبفضل أنصار التطبيع مع العدو الصهيونى ، حيث قام هؤلاء الأنصار بتبشيرنا بنهضة كبرى وبرخاء مابعده رخاء .. ومرت الأعوام واقتربت من نصف قرن من الزمان على انتهاء الحرب مع الصهاينة ، والتوقيع على معاهدة صلح مهينة فى كامب دافيد ، نتلقى بمقتضاها ثانى أكبر معونة تقدمها ماما أمريكا لشعوب العالم ، فتزداد أمورنا مع تلك المعونة ومع تسلط حكامنا تدهورا ، ويزداد السخط فى العديد من فئات المجتمع ، وخاصة تلك الفئات المطحونة التى تمثل الأغلبية المطلقة لشعب مصر ، ذلك لأن مافعله حكامنا بتلك الفئات كان أشد وأنكى من أى احتلال أجنبى .. وصدق السفير محمد بسيونى رئيس لجنة الأمن القومى بمجلس الشورى حين قال فى 12 يونيو من هذا العام (2006) فى مجلس الشورى أن الحكومة لاتمتلك الإرادة الوطنية ، وأبدى تخوفه من أن تكون هناك ضغوطا أمريكية صهيونية لعدم تنفيذ برامج التنمية بسيناء حتى تظل خالية من التجمعات البشرية والصناعية .. وتكملة لقوله أقول : حتى تظل أرض سيناء خالية تمرح فيها قوات التحالف مع القوات الأمريكية دون معوقات ، إلى أن يحين الوقت المناسب لعودة احتلال الصهاينة وسوف نبكى ساعتها لأننا شعب لانقرأ وإذا قرأنا لانفهم طبقا لما أطلقه علينا الصهاينة .. 

أما عن طابا تلك المنطقة الساحلية التى يبلغ مساحتها 900 متر مربع والتى تطل على خليج العقبة ، فقد ضغط الصهاينة على السادات لعدم ترسيمها داخل الحدود المصرية ، وبعد مفاوضات مارس فيها الصهاينة إذلالا مهينا للسادات وهو رئيس مصر ، سمح الصهاينة بتأجيل القرار بشأنها لحين عرض النزاع حولها فى وقت لاحق للتحكيم الدولى ... ثم قبل الطرفان المصرى والصهيونى بعد ذلك بنتائج التحكيم عام 1988 لصالح مصر وانسحاب إسرائيل منها بشروط .. حيث أُعطِي للإسرائيليين الحق في الدخول الحر إلى منطقة طابا دون الحصول علي تأشيرة دخول، وضمان حرية تحركهم بسياراتهم بأرقامها الإسرائيلية ، أي بدون أرقام جمركية مصرية، في جنوب سيناء بالمنطقة ج C بالكامل (أنظر الخريطة الموضحة قبل ) حتي شرم الشيخ وحق الإقامة بها لمدة 15 يوما بدون تأشيرة (مع إمكان العودة وتمديد الإقامة آليا وبدون تأشيرة) . أى أن طابا وكل المنطقة ج أصبحت منطقة مشتركة لنا وللصهاينة فى وقت واحد ، ولكن تحت إدارة مصرية ضعيفة من بعض عساكر الشرطة المصرية الذين يتعرضون للقتل بين حين وآخر.

*هذا هو الواقع وعلينا أن نتفهمه جيدا ، وعلى حكامنا أن يعلنوا فى شجاعة ماخفى علينا من هذا الواقع ، لكى يكون هناك أمل فى تصحيحه ثم البناء الصحيح عليه .. !! .*

----------


## الصاعق

> يجب أن نبنى رؤيتنا لمعاهدة السلام التى وقعها السادات مع مناحم بيجين برعاية جيمى كارتر رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى 26 مارس 1979 على مانصت عليه تلك المعاهدة من نصوص معلنة تمثل الحقيقة بطريقة موضوعية ، ولانؤسس رؤيتنا لها على افتراضات وإحساسات شخصية حتى لاتتقلب تلك الرؤية بين التفاؤل الخادع الذى يمكن أن يصحبه إقداما وتهورا غير محسوب ، وبين التشاؤم الزائد الذى يمكن أن يعقبه إحجاما وتقوقعا جبانا ومتخلفا ... 
> 
> نصت المادة الأولى بالمعاهدة (بند 1) - على انتهاء حالة الحرب بين مصر وإسرائيل بمجرد التوقيع على الإتفاقية ، كما نصت فى المادة الثالثة (بند 3) على تأسيس علاقات دبلوماسية واقتصادية وثقافية طبيعية ، وهو ماتم تسميته بالتطبيع ، وأفردت الإتفاقية لهذا التطبيع ملحقا كاملا مرفقا بها هو الملحق رقم 3 . كما نصت الإتفاقية على حق إسرائيل الكامل فى المرور الحر بقناة السويس وخليج السويس ، واعتبار مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة ممرات مائية دولية متاحة لكافة الدول دون أى إعاقة .
> *( ملاحظة* : فى عام 1982 عدّلت مصر نص المادة 5 من اتفاقية السلام بموجب اتفاقية قانون البحار فيما يتعلق باعتبار مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة ممران دوليان يسمح منهما بالمرور العابر لجميع دول العالم ... حيث نص قانون البحار على أن الخلجان والمضايق التى لها اتفاقيات تنظمها يزيد عمرها على 100 عام يسرى العمل بها ، أما الإتفاقيات الأقل من 100 عام فلا يتم الإعتداد بها ، ولهذا فإن نص المادة الخامسة من اتفاقية السلام لايتم الإعتداد به بشأن مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة ، وإنما يحكم سريان السفن فى هذه المنطقة اتفاقية القسطنطينية ، التى تعتبر المضيق والخليج مياها داخلية مصرية .)
> 
> ولم تقتصر تلك الإتفاقية التى استقال بسببها إثنان من وزراء الخارجية المصرية على إعادة سيناء لنا منزوعة السلاح والإرادة ، وجعلها رهينة الإحتلال الصهيونى فى أى وقت شاء العدو ذلك ، بل زادت على ذلك فشلّت إرادة مصر وأصبحت السياسة المصرية تتمحور حولها بعد أن أدخلت إرادة النظام المصرى بيت الطاعة الأمريكى الصهيونى ووضعته خارج إطار الأمة العربية . فقد نصت المادة السادسة من اتفاقية الإستسلام (article vi item 5 ) : " .. على أنه مع مراعاة المادة 103 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة يقر الطرفان إنه فى حالة وجود تناقض بين التزامات الأطراف بموجب هذه المعاهدة وأى من التزاماتها الأخرى ، فإن الإلتزامات الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة هى التى تكون ملزمة ونافدة " 
> وبهذا النص قد تم نسف اتفاقية الدفاع العربى المشترك .. وتم معها نسف أى التزامات إنسانية تجاه مصائب العرب وكوارثهم المستمرة بسبب الإرهاب الصهيونى ، فى حال إن تعارضت تلك الإلتزامات الإنسانية مع التطبيع المفروض على النظام المصرى بموجب تلك الإتفاقية .. وأصبح بذلك هم هذا النظام فى كل وساطاته فى مشاكل العرب مع الصهاينة يتجه جبرا ودون إرادة إلى إقناع العرب بالدخول معه فى بيت الطاعة الصهيونى ... وأصبحت تلك الإتفاقية الكارثة إتفاقية إذعان فى مجملها وأهدافها وتمثل أسوأ معاهدة تم عقدها فى تاريخ المعاهدات الدولية . و بسبب تلك الإتفاقية فقد تم أيضا أسر إرادة الشعب المصرى لحساب الفكر والمصلحة الصهيونية ، وتم محاصرة عواطفه حصارا مستفزا وحشيا لحساب اتجاه مفروض عليه بقوة مانصت عليه من تطبيع ثقافى واقتصادى وسياسى .. وحقا إنه لشيئ غريب أن تطلب من إنسان بالقانون والقهر أن تكون علاقته طبيعية بإنسان آخر يكرهه ويعاديه ، بعد أن استحال عليه أن يعيش معه فى أمان وسلام ، فعداء الشعب المصرى للصهيونية ليس عملية بلهاء ولايمكن إقتلاعه من الوعى والعقل المصرى بأى نص وافق عليه حاكم من حكام مصر .
> 
> ولاأنوى هنا عرض كافة مواد وبنود الإتفاقية ، أو مواد وبنود الملاحق والبروتوكولات المرفقة بها التى هى جزء لايتجزأ منها ... فهناك بنودا مازالت خافية عنا قد تتكشف لنا مع الزمن وتغير الأشخاص والأحداث ، كما أن هدف الموضوع المطروح محدد بمعرفة كيف وافق السادات على اعتبار سيناء منزوعة السلاح بموجب نص المادة الثانية من الملحق رقم 1 بالإتفاقية تحت عنوان "تحديد الخطوط النهائية لمناطق نزع السلاح بسيناء" determination of final lines and zones كما يلى :
> ...


*والدي العزيز،* 

*أسمح لي بأن أختلف معك بالنسبة لما ذكرت من كون سيناء منزوعة السلاح ورهينة اللاحتلال الصهيوني، أنا اتفق معك تماماً أن اتفاقية كامب ديفيد كان يمكن تحقيق أفضل منها بناء على ما انتهت إليه حرب أكتوبر، ولكني سأكتفي بالتركيز على المنظور العسكري للوضع الحالي.*

*بالنسبة للقوة الموجودة في سيناء، يطلق عليه ( فرقة مشاة معززة ) وقد اعترض على حجم تلك الفرقة المفاوضون الإسرائيليون والأمريكيون واحتجوا بأنه لا يوجد لها نظير في الجيش المصري ورد عليهم الجمسي بانها ( تشكيل خاص ).*
*وهذا لأن تلك الفرقة تقترب من حجمها كقوة مشاة من حجم الجيش الثالث الميداني تقريباً وقت حرب أكتوبر، فضلاً عن ذلك فالعرف أن تلحق بفرقة المشاة لواء مدرع كاحتياطي، لكن حجم المدرعات في هذ الفرقة يساوي 3 ألوية مدرعة وهو ما يفوق حجم المدرعات التي تتواجد في فرقة مدرعة إذ تتكون الفرقة المدرعة المصرية القياسية من لوائين مدرعين ولواء مشاة ميكانيكي.* 

*وفي الحقيقة إن ما يتواجد في سيناء هو في واقعه فرقتين، فرقة مشاة ميكانيكي وفرقة مدرعة بصرف النظر عن التسمية، وهذا الحجم من القوات ليس حجماً صغيراً قياساً حتى إلى حجم الجيش الصهيوني العامل إذ يلزم إسرائيل لشن الحرب على مصر أن تقوم ياستعداء الاحتياط وفتح مخازن السلاح وحشد القوات، وهي إجراءات تأخذ من الوقت ما يكفي الجيشين الثاني والثالث للانتقال بكل راحة إلى عمق سيناء.*

*على كل، حدود المنطقة ( أ ) لا تمثل حالياً العائق الذي تصورته إسرائيل وقت إبرام الاتفاقية، فقد حدث ثلاث تغييرات جوهرية على القوات المسلحة المصرية جعلت تلك المسافة في الواقع لا تعني شيئاً.*

*أولها وأكثرها خطورة هو تحويل المشاة المصرية الراجلة إلى مشاة مميكنة بشكل كامل، لقد كان كون المشاة المصرية تمشي على أقدامها وافتقار الجيشين الثاني والثالث إلى المشاة الممكينة بالكمية اللازمة أثر درامي على الخطة المصرية لحرب أكتوبر، ويقول الشاذلي في كتابه أن قدرة المناورة المتفوقة لألوية العدو المدرعة والميكانيكة الزمت المخطط المصري أن يكتفي بشريط ضيق من الأرض في سيناء ( إضافة إلى حدود الدفاع الجوي طبعاً ) حيث أن التعمق عن ذلك بالمشاة الراجلة سيؤدي لا محالة إلى قيام الجيش الإسرائيلي بالالتفاف على القوت البطيئة الحركة والمناورة وتطويقها وقطع خطوطها.*

*بينما حالياً تسطيع فرق المشاة الميكانيكية المصرية أن تقفز إلى العريش مثلا ًبكامل حجمها في ساعت معدودة، القوات المصرية حالياً لديها من القدرة على الحركة ما يجعل المنطقة ( ب) أو ( ج ) قريبة منها وقت الطوارئ، وليس سراً أن عدة مناورات مصرية قامت بقفزات مفاجئة في العمق وصولاً إلى العريش بأحجام متفاوتة من القوات لتأكيد قدرتها على الحركة الخاطفة.*

*وثاني تلك العناصر هي توفر قوة جوة حديثة قادرة على إسناد القوات البرية بشكل قوي وهي أسطول من طائرات الأف-16 يبلغ 220 طائرة ( الرقم الفعلي أقل من ذلك بسبب بعض حوادث التدريب لكن غير معلوم نسبة الطائرات الفاقدة ).*

*وثالثها، هو تغيير جوهري في الدفاع الجوي المصري ليصبح دفاع جوي متحرك يرافق القوات البرية وبذلك ينتهي عائق الدفاع الجوي الثابت وحدوده،فضلاً عن توفير الطائرات الاعتراضية الحديثة التي تشارك في حماية القوات البرية وهي رابضة في مطارات القناة.*

*ورغم ذلك، فإن الأمن المصري مهدد من إسرائيل بشكل قوي، لكن مصدر هذا التهديد ليس حدود اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، بل هو الفارق النوعي الذي تسعى إسرائيل دائماً للمحافظة عليه، والذي عملت إدارة بوش على ترسيخه بما يخل حتى بالنظرة الأمريكية التقليدية لتوازن القوى بين مصر وإسرائيل.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ورغم ذلك، فإن الأمن المصري مهدد من إسرائيل بشكل قوي، لكن مصدر هذا التهديد ليس حدود اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، بل هو الفارق النوعي الذي تسعى إسرائيل دائماً للمحافظة عليه، والذي عملت إدارة بوش على ترسيخه بما يخل حتى بالنظرة الأمريكية التقليدية لتوازن القوى بين مصر وإسرائيل.*


*أخص عليه بوش الوحش* 
*أخل بالتوازن العسكرى*
*منه لله*
*ولكن خلوا الأمل عندكم*
*أوباما سيصلح الخلل ده*
*ويعيد الأمور لنصابها*
*مش قبل 10 سنين كده*
*أى بعد*
*أنتهاء الفترة الثانية لحكمه*
*ده لو كمل الفترة الأولى*
*على خير*
*طول ما الأمور فى أيدى الآخرين*
*فلا أمل لكم أبداً*


*إنفاقنا العسكرى فى مصر*
*حنفيه مياه مفتوحه على الفاضى*
*بسبب إنحياز أمريكا الدائم لإسرائيل*

----------


## Snap

لاتحظر معاهدة السلام تعمير سيناء وقد تم وجاري تعميرها .
بارك الله فيك أخي الصاعق على متابعتك الجميلة وأوافقك الرأى تماما .






> *أخص عليه بوش الوحش* 
> 
> *أخل بالتوازن العسكرى*
> *منه لله*
> *ولكن خلوا الأمل عندكم*
> *أوباما سيصلح الخلل ده*
> *ويعيد الأمور لنصابها*
> *مش قبل 10 سنين كده*
> *أى بعد*
> ...


مرة أخرى وموضوع الميه ومشاركات عجيبة للفاضل جمال الشربيني .
ألم أقل لك من قبل .
أى هيصة وأنت جاى فيها وخلاص .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مرة أخرى وموضوع الميه ومشاركات عجيبة للفاضل جمال الشربيني .
> ألم أقل لك من قبل .
> أى هيصة وأنت جاى فيها وخلاص .


ما زلت أحترمك وسأظل كذلك لكبر سنك فقط!

Get off my shoulder

----------


## الصاعق

> *أخص عليه بوش الوحش* 
> 
> *أخل بالتوازن العسكرى*
> *منه لله*
> *ولكن خلوا الأمل عندكم*
> *أوباما سيصلح الخلل ده*
> *ويعيد الأمور لنصابها*
> *مش قبل 10 سنين كده*
> *أى بعد*
> ...


*لا تقلق من الإنفاق العسكري على الأسلحة الأمريكية يا دكتور جمال فنحن نحصل عليها مجاناً*

----------


## atefhelal

> *والدي العزيز،* 
> 
> *أسمح لي بأن أختلف معك بالنسبة لما ذكرت من كون سيناء منزوعة السلاح ورهينة اللاحتلال الصهيوني، أنا اتفق معك تماماً أن اتفاقية كامب ديفيد كان يمكن تحقيق أفضل منها بناء على ما انتهت إليه حرب أكتوبر، ولكني سأكتفي بالتركيز على المنظور العسكري للوضع الحالي.*
> 
> *بالنسبة للقوة الموجودة في سيناء، يطلق عليه ( فرقة مشاة معززة ) وقد اعترض على حجم تلك الفرقة المفاوضون الإسرائيليون والأمريكيون واحتجوا بأنه لا يوجد لها نظير في الجيش المصري ورد عليهم الجمسي بانها ( تشكيل خاص ).*
> *وهذا لأن تلك الفرقة تقترب من حجمها كقوة مشاة من حجم الجيش الثالث الميداني تقريباً وقت حرب أكتوبر، فضلاً عن ذلك فالعرف أن تلحق بفرقة المشاة لواء مدرع كاحتياطي، لكن حجم المدرعات في هذ الفرقة يساوي 3 ألوية مدرعة وهو ما يفوق حجم المدرعات التي تتواجد في فرقة مدرعة إذ تتكون الفرقة المدرعة المصرية القياسية من لوائين مدرعين ولواء مشاة ميكانيكي.* 
> 
> *وفي الحقيقة إن ما يتواجد في سيناء هو في واقعه فرقتين، فرقة مشاة ميكانيكي وفرقة مدرعة بصرف النظر عن التسمية، وهذا الحجم من القوات ليس حجماً صغيراً قياساً حتى إلى حجم الجيش الصهيوني العامل إذ يلزم إسرائيل لشن الحرب على مصر أن تقوم ياستعداء الاحتياط وفتح مخازن السلاح وحشد القوات، وهي إجراءات تأخذ من الوقت ما يكفي الجيشين الثاني والثالث للانتقال بكل راحة إلى عمق سيناء.*
> 
> ...


 
يسعدنى كثيرا حين تخاطبنى بـ "والدى العزيز" وأعتز كثيرا بذلك ليس لأنك إبن صديق عزيز فقط شارك كمقاتل شريف وجسور فى حرب الإستنزاف وحرب أكتوبرفقط ولكن لإخلاصك ونقاء انتمائك لمصر ، وكذلك لجهدك المتميز ومتابعاتك الجيدة والجادة لكل ماهو جديد فى موضوعات التسليح والتاريخ العسكرى التى لاأستطيع مجاراتك فيها .... وقد تمثل ذلك فى كثير من الموضوعات التى طرحتها بقاعات المنتدى ومنها الموضوع المطروح بقاعة السياسة تحت عنوان " قدرات مصر فى الدفاع عن نفسها " ...

ومن ناحيتى فأنا أحب فى مجال الحوار أو التعليق على إحدى مداخلاتك أن أخاطبك بـ "أخى العزيز الفاضل " ليس من باب التواضع ورفع الكلفة إطلاقا ، ولكن من باب إقرار الواقع فى مجال الحوار وخاصة حين يتسم بالنضج والإلتزام الذى أراه دائما فى مشاركاتك ، ولكى نتحرر سويا من حساسية الإختلاف فى الرأى الذى قد يفرض نفسه علينا وأعنى به الإختلاف الذى قد يثرى الحوار الذى يمثل فى مجمله محاولات جدية لفهم الواقع ومايمكن أن نفعله أو نصل إليه من رؤى واضحة مستنيرة .

وسوف أبدأ الحوار معك بافتراض أن المنطقة A التى يمثل حدها الغربى قناة السويس وحدها الشرقى الخط الأحمر كما هو موضح بالخريطة الموضحة بمداخلتى السابقة .. سوف أفترض أن بها أكثر بكثير مما حدده الملحق العسكرى باتفاقية السلام من قوات وعتاد على أعلى مستوى وأن قوتنا الجوية على ضفة القناة الغربية تفوق بكثير قوة العدو الجوية (مع استحالة ذلك لأن مصدرنا ومصدرهم هو أمريكا الصهيونية) ... سوف أفترض ذلك ولك أن تفترض أيضا أفضل وأكثر من ذلك ، ولكن كل ذلك موجود فى شريط لاتتعدى مساحته ثلث مساحة سيناء والثلثين الآخرين حتى خط الحدود مع العدو منزوعتين من السلاح والقوات طبقا لما نص عليه الملحق العسكرى باتفاقية السلام ... أضف إلى ذلك نقط المراقبة والإنذار الثابتة لقوات التحالف الأمريكى على كل حدود المناطق الثلاثة الموضحة بالخريطة المذكورة بالإضافة إلى حق التفتيش والتحقق من التزام الجانب المصرى بتلك المناطق كما ذكرت بمداخلتى السابقة .. وأن تلك القوات التى تراقب الجانب المصرى بقيادة أمريكية لها معسكرين بسيناء بها تشكيلات مشاة وتشكيلات مدفعية ومدرعات وطيران ودفاع جوى أخطرهما هو المعسكر الجنوبى بشرم الشيخ ، الذى يمكن عن طريقه إدخال أى شيئ من أسلحة وأفراد دون أن يعلم بها الجانب المصرى ثم تسريبها بعد ذلك داخل الأراضى المصرية وخاصة فى المنطقة ج C التى يقع داخلها طابا ودهب وشرم الشيخ (أنظر الإقتباس أدناه باللون الأزرق من مداخلتى السابقة ) .... ثم أن المنطقة ج بالكامل هى منطقة ليست مصرية خالصة بل هى منطقة إسرائيلية مصرية حيث أُعطِي للإسرائيليين الحق في الدخول والخروج الحر فى تلك المنطقة (أنظر الإقتباس أدناه باللون الأحمر من مداخلتى السابقة) ...

من مجمل ماسبق أستطيع القول كمواطن مصرى بسيط كان يوما ما ضابطا صغيرا على الجبهة وقت حرب الإستنزاف ومعركة العبور المجيدة وله خبرة متواضعة جدا فى التكتيك وبعض فنون القتال .. وكمهندس عمل فى سيناء قبل نكسة يونيو ويعلم كثيرا عن ثروات سيناء وعن مقومات التنمية بسيناء ... أستطيع القول بأن إسرائيل باتفاقية السلام التى وقعها السادات معها حرمت مصر تماما من أهم عنصر فى أى حرب هجومية أو دفاعية وهو عنصر المفاجأة الذى كان على رأس العناصر التى حققت به قواتنا الباسلة النصر فى حرب أكتوبر .. وباعتبار أن سيناء بالكامل تحت الرقابة الأمريكية بأجهزة رقابة وإنذار متطورة جدا فسوف تعلم إسرائيل بدبة النملة وليس بمجرد حركة من أحد جنودنا فقط فى وقت مبكر.. كما أننا نعلم تماما أن إسرائيل هى الطفلة الأمريكية المدللة .. ويمكنها الحصول على الضوء الأخضر لفعل أشياء قذرة وقبيحة جدا وإرهابية من ماما أمريكا فى أى وقت سواء كان يرأس أمريكا أوباما الرجل الطيب أو بوش الرجل الشرير ... !!!

والحل الوحيد للدفاع عن سيناء هو فى تنميتها زراعيا وصناعيا تنمية حقيقية ، وتحفيز المواطنين على الإستيطان بها وإنشاء مجتمعات عمرانية زراعية وتعدينية وصناعية وتجارية ... ولكن حين نعلم أن المشروع القومى لتنمية سيناء مازال يعانى الكثير من التدهور والعثرات وتدنى معدلات الإنجاز رغم أهميته الإقتصادية والعمرانية والإجتماعية والعسكرية ، وأن "نسبة التدهور فى تنفيذ مخطط تنمية سيناء 70% فى المشروعات الزراعية ، ونحو 66% فى الصناعة والتعدين والبترول ، ونحو 86% فى المياه والصرف الصحى " طبقا لمصادر الحكومة المصرية والحزب الوطنى الحاكم ... فلابد أن نجد العذر لرجل الشارع حين يتردد على لسانه بأن إتفاقية السلام التى وقعها السادات مع مناحم بيجين عام 1979 تحرمنا من التنمية الحقيقية لسيناء ومن زراعتها بالبشر توطينا وتملكا وانتماءا حتى وإن صرح المسئولون من النخبة الحاكمة بغير ذلك ...

وأحيلك على موضوع *" المشروع القومى لتنمية سيناء"* وهو  جزء مقتبس من أحد الموضوعات التى قدمتها لمركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء كخبير ضمن مجوعة خبراء مكلفين بدراسات مستقبلية .. وأنا فى جميع الأحوال أحس إحساسا مطمئنا ببداية الإهتمام الحقيقى من المسئولين واقتناعهم بضرورة الدفع بقفزات سريعة للإنتهاء من تنفيذ هذا المشروع القومى الهام .. لأن الجميع بدأ يقتنع بخطورة الأوضاع الحالية بالمنطقة وأن الوسيلة الوحيدة لتحقيق أمن مصر القومى هو الإنتهاء من هذا المشروع فى أسرع وقت .. بالإضافة إلى ماسوف يحققة المشروع من مساهمة فعالة فى تخفيف الضغط القاتل للكثافة السكانية بالوادى القديم ... 





> ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يجب أن نبنى رؤيتنا لمعاهدة السلام التى وقعها السادات مع مناحم بيجين برعاية جيمى كارتر رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى 26 مارس 1979 على مانصت عليه تلك المعاهدة من نصوص معلنة تمثل الحقيقة بطريقة موضوعية ، ولانؤسس رؤيتنا لها على افتراضات وإحساسات شخصية حتى لاتتقلب تلك الرؤية بين التفاؤل الخادع الذى يمكن أن يصحبه إقداما وتهورا غير محسوب ، وبين التشاؤم الزائد الذى يمكن أن يعقبه إحجاما وتقوقعا جبانا ومتخلفا ... 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## طائر الشرق

وانا احب ان اناديه اخى العزيز كما احب انا اناديك بوالدى العزيز
 :Love:  
بداية والدى الكريم كما اشرت مسبقا لتلك القوة الجوية المصرية التى نملكها ولا يعلمها الكثيرون ممن طغت عليه الاساليب الاعلامية المضللة بضعف الجيش المصرى التى تناست ايضا التقرير الدولى الاخير الذى وضع مصر فى المرتبة ال 17 من حيث قوة الجيوش العالمية
وللعلم مصر تمتلك قوات جوية قيل عنها انها خارقة مجنونة تمتلك قوة تدريبة هائلة من حيث التنظيم والادارة والكفاءة وينقصها الاعداد الميكانيكى فقط والتى تحاول مصر حاليا فى اغلاق تلك البؤرة . 
للعلم الذكاء المصرى العسكرى يظهر جليا فى نقاط مميزة جدا والحقيقة استنبطها من عدة امور.
 الا يلاحظ من يقول ان مصر بعيدة عن الاحداث التى تفتعلها اسرائيل ان مصر يوميا تثبت انها فى قلب الاحداث 
ولعدة اسباب اسمحو لى بسرد بعضها وهو الاهم بالنسبة الى:-
1- كتائب وقواعد التدريب المصرية ترتكز 90% منها بالصحارى والمدن القاحلة و40% منها على المدن القريبة من سيناء
2-استحضار مصر للقوة الروسية والصينية التى تتباعد شيئا فشيئا من القوة الامريكية
3-استبعاد مصر التشكيل البريطانى والفرنسى فى المناورات الجوية التى تقترب يوميا من القوة الامريكية
4-محاولة رأب الصدع بين الفسلطينين فهم خط الدفاع المصرى الاول والشوكة التى قد تعرقل اسرائيل
5-اغلاق التفوق البحرى للاسطول الاسرائيلى باستدعاء غواصات المانية الصنع
6-وهى الاهم قوات الجيش البرى المصرى هى الابرز على الاطلاق فى العالم والمعلوم ان نقطة تحول اى حرب هى فى الاقتحام البرى  
بعد كل ذلك انا موقن بأن لمصر قوة عسكرية تستطيع ان تضاهى اسرائيل بشرط عدم الخيانة كما فعل بصدام والعراق
وايضا كان لزاما علينا ان نستحضر الهمم وان نلقى فى قلوب بنى صهيون قوة الردع المصرية التى تذهل العالم فى كل الحروب 
اما عن تعمير سيناء فان الحكومة تتأخر فيه يوما بيوم وكان الجدير بها ان تبدا خطوات موسعة فى مجال النهضة داخلها خصوصا انه سيكون على اسرائيل ان تفكر جيد فى ان تتخطى عقبة مدينة مؤهوله لا تعلم خباياها او اسرارها كما يعلمه الجيش لمصرى  
اسال الله ان يحفظ بلدنا وامتنا  
لكم التحية اخوانى الاحباء
 :f2:

----------


## الصاعق

> يسعدنى كثيرا حين تخاطبنى بـ "والدى العزيز" وأعتز كثيرا بذلك ليس لأنك إبن صديق عزيز فقط شارك كمقاتل شريف وجسور فى حرب الإستنزاف وحرب أكتوبرفقط ولكن لإخلاصك ونقاء انتمائك لمصر ، وكذلك لجهدك المتميز ومتابعاتك الجيدة والجادة لكل ماهو جديد فى موضوعات التسليح والتاريخ العسكرى التى لاأستطيع مجاراتك فيها .... وقد تمثل ذلك فى كثير من الموضوعات التى طرحتها بقاعات المنتدى ومنها الموضوع المطروح بقاعة السياسة تحت عنوان " قدرات مصر فى الدفاع عن نفسها " ...
> 
> ومن ناحيتى فأنا أحب فى مجال الحوار أو التعليق على إحدى مداخلاتك أن أخاطبك بـ "أخى العزيز الفاضل " ليس من باب التواضع ورفع الكلفة إطلاقا ، ولكن من باب إقرار الواقع فى مجال الحوار وخاصة حين يتسم بالنضج والإلتزام الذى أراه دائما فى مشاركاتك ، ولكى نتحرر سويا من حساسية الإختلاف فى الرأى الذى قد يفرض نفسه علينا وأعنى به الإختلاف الذى قد يثرى الحوار الذى يمثل فى مجمله محاولات جدية لفهم الواقع ومايمكن أن نفعله أو نصل إليه من رؤى واضحة مستنيرة .
> 
> وسوف أبدأ الحوار معك بافتراض أن المنطقة a التى يمثل حدها الغربى قناة السويس وحدها الشرقى الخط الأحمر كما هو موضح بالخريطة الموضحة بمداخلتى السابقة .. سوف أفترض أن بها أكثر بكثير مما حدده الملحق العسكرى باتفاقية السلام من قوات وعتاد على أعلى مستوى وأن قوتنا الجوية على ضفة القناة الغربية تفوق بكثير قوة العدو الجوية (مع استحالة ذلك لأن مصدرنا ومصدرهم هو أمريكا الصهيونية) ... سوف أفترض ذلك ولك أن تفترض أيضا أفضل وأكثر من ذلك ، ولكن كل ذلك موجود فى شريط لاتتعدى مساحته ثلث مساحة سيناء والثلثين الآخرين حتى خط الحدود مع العدو منزوعتين من السلاح والقوات طبقا لما نص عليه الملحق العسكرى باتفاقية السلام ... أضف إلى ذلك نقط المراقبة والإنذار الثابتة لقوات التحالف الأمريكى على كل حدود المناطق الثلاثة الموضحة بالخريطة المذكورة بالإضافة إلى حق التفتيش والتحقق من التزام الجانب المصرى بتلك المناطق كما ذكرت بمداخلتى السابقة .. وأن تلك القوات التى تراقب الجانب المصرى بقيادة أمريكية لها معسكرين بسيناء بها تشكيلات مشاة وتشكيلات مدفعية ومدرعات وطيران ودفاع جوى أخطرهما هو المعسكر الجنوبى بشرم الشيخ ، الذى يمكن عن طريقه إدخال أى شيئ من أسلحة وأفراد دون أن يعلم بها الجانب المصرى ثم تسريبها بعد ذلك داخل الأراضى المصرية وخاصة فى المنطقة ج c التى يقع داخلها طابا ودهب وشرم الشيخ (أنظر الإقتباس أدناه باللون الأزرق من مداخلتى السابقة ) .... ثم أن المنطقة ج بالكامل هى منطقة ليست مصرية خالصة بل هى منطقة إسرائيلية مصرية حيث أُعطِي للإسرائيليين الحق في الدخول والخروج الحر فى تلك المنطقة (أنظر الإقتباس أدناه باللون الأحمر من مداخلتى السابقة) ...
> 
> من مجمل ماسبق أستطيع القول كمواطن مصرى بسيط كان يوما ما ضابطا صغيرا على الجبهة وقت حرب الإستنزاف ومعركة العبور المجيدة وله خبرة متواضعة جدا فى التكتيك وبعض فنون القتال .. وكمهندس عمل فى سيناء قبل نكسة يونيو ويعلم كثيرا عن ثروات سيناء وعن مقومات التنمية بسيناء ... أستطيع القول بأن إسرائيل باتفاقية السلام التى وقعها السادات معها حرمت مصر تماما من أهم عنصر فى أى حرب هجومية أو دفاعية وهو عنصر المفاجأة الذى كان على رأس العناصر التى حققت به قواتنا الباسلة النصر فى حرب أكتوبر .. وباعتبار أن سيناء بالكامل تحت الرقابة الأمريكية بأجهزة رقابة وإنذار متطورة جدا فسوف تعلم إسرائيل بدبة النملة وليس بمجرد حركة من أحد جنودنا فقط فى وقت مبكر.. كما أننا نعلم تماما أن إسرائيل هى الطفلة الأمريكية المدللة .. ويمكنها الحصول على الضوء الأخضر لفعل أشياء قذرة وقبيحة جدا وإرهابية من ماما أمريكا فى أى وقت سواء كان يرأس أمريكا أوباما الرجل الطيب أو بوش الرجل الشرير ... !!!
> 
> والحل الوحيد للدفاع عن سيناء هو فى تنميتها زراعيا وصناعيا تنمية حقيقية ، وتحفيز المواطنين على الإستيطان بها وإنشاء مجتمعات عمرانية زراعية وتعدينية وصناعية وتجارية ... ولكن حين نعلم أن المشروع القومى لتنمية سيناء مازال يعانى الكثير من التدهور والعثرات وتدنى معدلات الإنجاز رغم أهميته الإقتصادية والعمرانية والإجتماعية والعسكرية ، وأن "نسبة التدهور فى تنفيذ مخطط تنمية سيناء 70% فى المشروعات الزراعية ، ونحو 66% فى الصناعة والتعدين والبترول ، ونحو 86% فى المياه والصرف الصحى " طبقا لمصادر الحكومة المصرية والحزب الوطنى الحاكم ... فلابد أن نجد العذر لرجل الشارع حين يتردد على لسانه بأن إتفاقية السلام التى وقعها السادات مع مناحم بيجين عام 1979 تحرمنا من التنمية الحقيقية لسيناء ومن زراعتها بالبشر توطينا وتملكا وانتماءا حتى وإن صرح المسئولون من النخبة الحاكمة بغير ذلك ...
> ...


*استاذي الكريم ووالدي الفاضل*

*اتفق معك في البداية بأن تنمية سيناء هي المدخل الأفضل لتأمينها، خاصة لو تم إنشاء ثلاث مدن تعترض محاور التقدم الرئيسية الثلاث في سيناء.*

*من ناحية أخرى، فإن ما ذكرته من أن الاتفاقية تحرم مصر من عامل المفاجأة بالنسبة للقيام بعمل هجومي، فهذا الفرض هو صحيح تماماً بناء على الظروف التي تلت حرب 73، لكن بالوضع الحالي لقوات المصرية والإسرائيلية فإن المفاجأة الكبرى هي الهجوم بالقوات العاملة ثم القيام بالحشد لاحقاًً وإلا فأنه مستحيل على الطرفين في حضور وسائل الاستطلاع المتوافرة أن يقوم بالحشد والتحرك دون علم الطرف الأخر، وبمعنى أخر ، لو فرضنا أن فرقة المشاة المصرية المعززة تتواجد في المنطقة ج، فإن تلك الفرقة قادرة على صد هجم إسرائيلي مفاجئ لكن مصر بحاجة أن تحشد الجيشين الثاني والثالث على الحدود كي تقوم بعملية هجومية، وهو أمر مستحيل أن يتم دون أن يعلم به القاضي والداني، لذا فإن التقدم الرهيب في وسائل الاستطلاع سواء بالأقمار الصناعية وأجهزة الاستشعار والتصنت، أو بالمقاتلات، اصبح هو ما يصعب عامل الهجوم المفاجئ إذ لا تمثل مسافة سيناء بكاملها عائقاً أمام تحرك القوات المصرية، فبفرض تحرك مجموعات قتالية مصرية مدرعة وميكانيكية من منطقة القناة إلى الحدود بسرعة المدرعات القياسية وهي 40كم/س فأنها من الممكن أن تصل إلى الحدود في زمن يقدر بـ 8 إلى 12 ساعة طالما تتقدم بدون قتال، يعني من الممكن تقديم تلك القوات بشكل مفاجئ خلال الليل وبالتالي عائق المسافة لم يعد هو المهم لكن الصعب هو القيام بإجراءات الحشد وفتح القوات وما إلى ذلك دون أن يرصد العدو ذلك الأمر.*

*ولكن القيادة المصرية خدعت العدو مرتين في هذا الصدد، أولها في مناوة بدر96 حين نقلت حجم ضخم من القوات التي التي كانت في منطقة البحر الأحمر العسكرية إلى وسط سيناء بكامل عتادها في ساعات معدودة وبوسائل توصيل متعددة، وانتقال القوة المفاجئ بالنسبة لإسرائيل سبب حالة من القلق البالغ لنتياهو وقتها والذي احتج بشدة على المناورة.*

*المرة الثانية هي في مناورة بدوي3 التي جرت مؤخراً، حيث تم فيها إجراء غير معتاد وهو تكليف القوات بالانتقال الفوري بالقرب من العريش والقيام بالمناورة دون سابق إخطار، أي أن القوات لم تكن تعلم بنية القيادة لعمل تلك المناورة، وهو ما يعني ببساطة جاهزية القوات للتحرك عند أول أشعار، وقد أثارت هذه المناورة بدورها احتاج وقلق إسرائيلي.*

*وما أقصده من كل هذه النقاط هو أن الجيش المصري يملك حجم قوات عاملة أكبر كثيراً من إسرائيل، لذا فمع قدرته الحركية العالية هو أقدر على التحرك المفاجئ، لكن الحرب ليست بداية فقط.*

*في المقابل، وبسبب كل العوامل السابقة الذكر لا يمكن إسرائيل أن تقدم مفاجأة بالنسبة لنا على الصعيد الدفاعي.*
*اتفاقية كامب ديفيد قل تأثيرها كثيراً على الموقف العسكري في سيناء مع تقدم التسليح المصري، في المقابل فإن إسرائيل اليوم تعتمد وتعول على وسائل الاستطلاع لديها في التعرف لنية مصر في شن الحرب اضعاف ما تعول عليه للمنطقتين ب ، ج، وتعول أكثر من ذلك على الدعم الأمريكي غير المحدود لها.*

*في حفظ الله يا والدي العزيز*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *لا تقلق من الإنفاق العسكري على الأسلحة الأمريكية يا دكتور جمال فنحن نحصل عليها مجاناً*


بيقولوا فى الأمثال الشعبية 
"*أبو بلاش كــتر منه*"
بيكيا
أى حاجه قديمه للبيع

----------


## atefhelal

> وانا احب ان اناديه اخى العزيز كما احب انا اناديك بوالدى العزيز
> 
>  
> بداية والدى الكريم كما اشرت مسبقا لتلك القوة الجوية المصرية التى نملكها ولا يعلمها الكثيرون ممن طغت عليه الاساليب الاعلامية المضللة بضعف الجيش المصرى التى تناست ايضا التقرير الدولى الاخير الذى وضع مصر فى المرتبة ال 17 من حيث قوة الجيوش العالمية
> وللعلم مصر تمتلك قوات جوية قيل عنها انها خارقة مجنونة تمتلك قوة تدريبة هائلة من حيث التنظيم والادارة والكفاءة وينقصها الاعداد الميكانيكى فقط والتى تحاول مصر حاليا فى اغلاق تلك البؤرة . 
> للعلم الذكاء المصرى العسكرى يظهر جليا فى نقاط مميزة جدا والحقيقة استنبطها من عدة امور.
> الا يلاحظ من يقول ان مصر بعيدة عن الاحداث التى تفتعلها اسرائيل ان مصر يوميا تثبت انها فى قلب الاحداث 
> ولعدة اسباب اسمحو لى بسرد بعضها وهو الاهم بالنسبة الى:-
> 1- كتائب وقواعد التدريب المصرية ترتكز 90% منها بالصحارى والمدن القاحلة و40% منها على المدن القريبة من سيناء
> ...


أنا لست متابعا لتفاصيل ذلك ، وأتمنى أن يكون كل ماذكرته واقعا ومؤكدا ... فلم يعد لى أحلام خاصة سوى حلم واحد هو أن يعيش الجيل الحالى من عمر أولادى فى أمن وأمان كاملين وأن يتمكنوا من صنع مستقبل أفضل لأحفادى الذين هم أولادهم ... لأن جيلنا رغم تضحياته فشل فى ذلك لأنه وقع فى مغالطة المبالغة فى قدراته فحدثت نكسة يونيو 1967 التى كانت هزيمة بشعة لشعب مصر كله ولكل شعوب العرب ... 
وأرجو أن أرى سيناء  قريبا فى حياتى بها 4 مليون مواطن على الأقل يزرعون ويصنعون ويتملكون .. فسيناء هى أرض عزيزة وثرية وواعدة بكل خير لم نعطها حقها  وقدرها من قبل النكسة وحتى الآن ، وكنت على سبيل المثال مثل باقى أهل مصر -قبل النكسة - لاأتمكن من العودة لعملى بها بعد كل أجازة إلا بعد الحصول على تصريح مكتوب من المخابرات العسكرية وكأنها أرضا أجنبية غريبة ... 

وألتقى دائما معك ياأخى على كل خير لمصر ولأبناء مصر .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

كثرت الموضوعات التى تحمل عناوين متشابهة
لنفس الأشخاص
ونفس المشاركين
تقريبا
برجاء ضم هذه الموضوعات
فى موضوع واحد
توفيرا للوقت الضائع
دى حتى الكورة فىيها وقت ضائع
لكنه وقت ضائع محدد
طب الناس اللى على المعاش زى
واللى وقتها كله فى الضياع
دى مش مشكلة أبدا
لكن المشكلة كلها
فى شباب ورجالات مصر تحت الستين
هل كلهم فى الضياع والبطالة
ولا يهتمون بضياع الوقت
أم أن مصطلح 
"*الوقت*"
لا يوجد فى 
معاجم وقواميس
المصريين!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وانا احب ان اناديه اخى العزيز كما احب انا اناديك بوالدى العزيز
> 
> 
> بداية والدى الكريم كما اشرت مسبقا لتلك القوة الجوية المصرية التى نملكها ولا يعلمها الكثيرون ممن طغت عليه الاساليب الاعلامية المضللة بضعف الجيش المصرى التى تناست ايضا التقرير الدولى الاخير الذى وضع مصر فى المرتبة ال 17 من حيث قوة الجيوش العالمية
> وللعلم مصر تمتلك قوات جوية قيل عنها انها خارقة مجنونة تمتلك قوة تدريبة هائلة من حيث التنظيم والادارة والكفاءة وينقصها الاعداد الميكانيكى فقط والتى تحاول مصر حاليا فى اغلاق تلك البؤرة .
> للعلم الذكاء المصرى العسكرى يظهر جليا فى نقاط مميزة جدا والحقيقة استنبطها من عدة امور.
> الا يلاحظ من يقول ان مصر بعيدة عن الاحداث التى تفتعلها اسرائيل ان مصر يوميا تثبت انها فى قلب الاحداث 
> ولعدة اسباب اسمحو لى بسرد بعضها وهو الاهم بالنسبة الى:-
> 1- كتائب وقواعد التدريب المصرية ترتكز 90% منها بالصحارى والمدن القاحلة و40% منها على المدن القريبة من سيناء
> ...


 




ودائما وابداً نحن المصريين نتغنى بتاريخ القدماء المصريين بناة الأهرامات فحين نحن فى قاع الدول المتخلفة يتغنى بعضنا للأسف بأننا فى المركز الــ 17 عالميا من حيث قوة ردع قواتنا المسلحة بينما إسرائيل فى المركز الــ 23 فى حين 7 من جامعات إسرائيل من أحسن 400 وليس 500 جامعة فى العالم بينما جامعاتنا المصرية خارج هذه القائمة....ما الفائدة من قوة ردع قواتنا المسلحة بينما داخلنا مخوخ ومسوس و ضعيف وشبابنا فاقد الإنتماء والهوية وغارق لا محالة فى محاولاته البائسة فى الهجرة غير الشرعية بحثا عن لقمة العيش...يا فرحتى بقوة ردع قواتنا المسلحة وداخلنا مخوخ ومتخلف سياسيا وعلميا و صناعيا وزراعيا وأيضا لا نملك قوت يومنا!

 

ما الفائدة من قوة ردع قواتنا المسلحة بينما داخلنا مخوخ ومسوس وضعيف!


مرايتى مرايتى مين أقوى منى؟!


أنا أقوى رجل فى العالم؟!

----------


## atefhelal

> كثرت الموضوعات التى تحمل عناوين متشابهة
> لنفس الأشخاص
> ونفس المشاركين
> تقريبا
> برجاء ضم هذه الموضوعات
> فى موضوع واحد
> توفيرا للوقت الضائع
> دى حتى الكورة فىيها وقت ضائع
> لكنه وقت ضائع محدد
> ...


معك كل الحق فى ذلك .. ويمكن حذف أى موضوع مكرر العنوان أو مكرر المضمون سواء كان لنفس الشخص أو لشخص آخر بسبب " التكرار " وهو سبب كاف للحذف .. ولكنى أميل إلى الإعتماد إلى رقابة الزملاء الواعية لهذا الأمر والعمل على ضبطه ... ولهم  حرية التنبيه بمشاركة فى الموضوع المكرر بأنه "مكرر" وليس فى هذا إحراج أو استهزاء بأحد إنما هو مجرد تنبيه لازم لضبط القاعة وضبط موضوعاتها .. أو لهم أن لايشاركون فى تلك الموضوعات المكررة ويدعوها تمر فى سلام دون مشاركات ... !!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> معك كل الحق فى ذلك .. ويمكن حذف أى موضوع مكرر العنوان أو مكرر المضمون سواء كان لنفس الشخص أو لشخص آخر بسبب " التكرار " وهو سبب كاف للحذف .. ولكنى أميل إلى الإعتماد إلى رقابة الزملاء الواعية لهذا الأمر والعمل على ضبطه ... ولهم حرية التنبيه بمشاركة فى الموضوع المكرر بأنه "مكرر" وليس فى هذا إحراج أو استهزاء بأحد إنما هو مجرد تنبيه لازم لضبط القاعة وضبط موضوعاتها .. أو لهم أن لايشاركون فى تلك الموضوعات المكررة ويدعوها تمر فى سلام دون مشاركات ... !!


 :f2: شكرا على إهتمامكم وأنا أرى  أن إقتراحكم يعتبر حلا جذريا للمشكلة وآملا أن يرضى جميع الأطراف و"لا" بعد اليوم للمشاركة فى مواضيع فيها شبهة التكرار سواء فى العنوان أو فى النص والمضمون!

----------


## ommohamed

الاستاذ ابراهيم حجازي
جورنالجي الاهرام الرياضي
واحد رجالات حرب اكتوبر
يوجه هذه الصرخة
الى(.............................)
في اهرام الجمعة
في صفحة النكد الرياضي كما تعود عضو بارز في الحزب الوطني
على تسمية مقاله الاسبوعي
اليكم المقال
ولكم تحياتي







  44706 ‏السنة 133-العدد 2009 مايو 1 ‏6 من جمادى الاولى 1430 هـ الجمعة 





  ‏خارج دائرة الضوء ‏
قلت الأسبوع الماضي إن في سيناء‏36‏ معبدا
فرعونيابحق الدماء التي سالت أنهارا انظروا إلي سيناء‏..‏
جيش مصر وصل مشارف تل أبيب‏..‏ ملحمة فداء مصرية أبقت القدس عربية‏
.‏ قصة البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز أهديها للشباب‏!‏
بقلم : إبـراهيـم حجـازي


وفي الجنوب جزيرة فرعون نسبة إلي الفرعون مينا موحد القطرين قبل‏5200‏ سنة وفي الشمال طريق حورس المعروف باسم المحور الشمالي الآن وشرق العريش توجد المساعيد وهي المكان الذي عرف فيه عمرو ابن العاص أنه علي أرض مصرية في حملة الفتح الإسلامي لمصر‏..‏ وخلاصة ما قلته إن سيناء مصرية من قبل خمسة آلاف سنة وستبقي بإذن الله مصرية إلي يوم الدين و أن مصر دخلت واحدة من أهم المعارك الدبلوماسية والسياسية بعد استرداد سيناء لأجل شريط أرض صغير جدا جدا في طابا‏!.‏ معركة رآها الرئيس مبارك لا تقل أهمية بحال عن المعارك السابقة ومصر في اختبار صعب بحق لأن القرار المصري حيال‏'‏ زيق‏'‏ الأرض الصغير هو في الواقع إرساء لمبدأ عليه تتوقف أمور كثيرة فيما هو قادم‏..‏ والمبدأ أنه لا أحد في مصر يملك التفريط في متر أرض واحد من أي أرض مصرية لأن التنازل عن متر إضفاء للشرعية علي مبدأ التفريط والذي يترك مترا اليوم يبيع بلدا بأكمله في الغد‏!.‏ والمعركة الشرسة استمرت ست سنوات ووصلت إلي التحكيم الدولي الذي حكم في النهاية بأحقية مصر في المساحة محل النزاع وأعيد اليوم ما قلته الأسبوع الماضي‏..‏ الرئيس مبارك لم يأبه بأن سيناء عادت بأكملها ولم يعنه أننا استعدنا

بعودة سيناء‏61‏ ألف كيلومتر مربع‏..‏ كل هذا لم يرضه لأن الأرض المصرية ناقصة والناقص الذي أقمنا الدنيا بسببه‏1020‏ مترا مربعا‏..‏ وهنا الدرس الذي أقدمه إلي الشباب‏..‏ الأرض هي الشرف وهي العرض ولا مساومة ولا نقاش في هذا الأمر لأن الذي يفرط في بضعة أمتار من أرض وطن ويهون عليه تراب الوطن‏..‏ سهل أن يفرط في أي شيء‏!.‏ الدرس أن في الحياة أشياء تستحق التضحية في سبيلها بالروح وأولها وآخرها أرض الوطن وسيناء قطعة غالية من الوطن‏!.‏ ختمت كلامي الأسبوع الماضي بتساؤل‏:‏ هل استوعبنا الدروس وفعلنا شيئا لسيناء وفي سيناء؟
‏**‏ الإجابة بكل الصراحة لا‏..‏ لم نستوعب شيئا ولم نتعلم شيئا وبقيت سيناء أرضا مثالية للمناورة في مصلحة العدو في أي معركة‏!.‏ لم نتعلم من حرب‏56‏ ولا حرب‏67‏ ولا من حرب الاستنزاف ولا حرب أكتوبر‏!.‏ لو كنا تعلمنا لأكملنا ترعة السلام وشققنا منها ترعا كثيرة وكل ترعة هي في الواقع تغيير من طبيعة الأرض وخلق لموانع طبيعية تجعل المناورة العسكرية غاية في الصعوبة‏!.‏ الترع موانع وزراعة الأشجار موانع والشجرة لن تمنع تقدم مدرعات لكنها ستجعل المدرعات لا تقترب تحسبا لوجود قاذف صواريخ خلف كل شجرة‏..‏ والبيوت موانع لأنها ستخلق قري أو مدنا وأي قائد في الدنيا يفكر مليون مرة قبل أن يتورط في معارك مدن‏!‏

تركنا سيناء كما هي اللهم إلا شواطئها والاستثمارات الموجودة علي شواطئها لم تغير شيئا داخلها لتبقي أرضا منبسطة خلاء‏..‏ هي الأفضل بالنسبة للمدرعات والأعظم في نظر الطيران‏!‏

تركنا سيناء علي حالها رغم وجود مشروع قومي لإعمار سيناء قدمته حكومة الدكتور الجنزوري سنة‏1994‏ وصدق عليه مجلس الشعب في عام‏1997‏ والمشروع تكلفته‏70‏ مليار جنيه وينتهي تنفيذ مراحله في‏20‏ سنة ولم يبدأ المشروع حتي ينتهي لأن الدكتور الجنزوري ترك رئاسة الحكومة‏!.‏ توقف المشروع ولم ينفذ وكأنه مشروع خاص بالجنزوري وانتهي برحيله‏!.‏ وكأن المشروعات مرتبطة بأشخاص وليست وليدة خطط وسياسات مستمرة مهما تغيرت أو تعاقبت الحكومات‏!‏

تركنا سيناء رغم أنه لا توجد أي محاذير تعوق إقامة مشروعات من أي نوع والمحظور الوحيد قانون مصري مصدق عليه من مجلس الشعب يمنع ضخ أي استثمارات أجنبية في سيناء وهو قانون عظيم لحماية أرض عظيمة ورغم هذه الحماية التي أعطت الفرصة لرأس المال الوطني ليستثمر براحته في سيناء فإن الاستثمارات تركزت في سواحلها وفي مشروعات متشابهة وكأن الاستثمار في مصر قاصر علي المنتجعات وملاعب الجولف والذي يري إعلانات الترويج للمنتجعات يتصور مصر موطن رياضة الجولف في العالم وأن المصريين لا يتحركون لمكان بدون مضارب الجولف‏..‏ وعندي هنا سؤال محير‏:‏ لماذا لم نسمع عن مستثمرين يدخلون مجال الزراعة ويزرعون في سيناء أو في الساحل الشمالي علي مياه الأمطار نصف أو ربع مليون فدان قمحا باعتباره محصول أمن قومي والبيع مضمون لأن الاستهلاك رهيب‏!.‏ لماذا كل مستثمرينا واستثماراتنا في أراضي البناء التي لا يطلع لنا فيها إلا جولف ومنتجعات؟
تركنا سيناء وأظنها بموقعها الجامع لقارتين وسواحلها التي تطل علي خليجين وبحر وملاصقتها لأهم ممر مائي يربط البحر المتوسط بالبحر الأحمر وقربها من الدنيا كلها‏..‏ تركناها وهي المنطقة الأهم في العالم التي تصلح أن تكون منطقة حرة ولا هونج كونج ولا أي مكان في الدنيا يجمع مميزات سيناء‏!‏

تركنا سيناء علي حالها وحتي المشروعات الكبيرة التي بدأت توقفت‏!.‏ والسكة الحديد توقفت عند الشيخ زويد ولم تصل رفح‏!.‏ ترعة السلام توقف العمل بها عند مرحلة وأظنها تحولت إلي مزارع سمك ونسينا أنها للزراعة‏!‏

الأرواح التي صعدت إلي بارئها دفاعا عن سيناء والدماء التي سالت أنهارا في سيناء لن يعوضها في الدنيا شيء وأقل ما نقدمه لها تعمير سيناء‏!‏
‏
..................................................  ............‏
‏
**‏ ليس صحيحا أن شبابنا بعيد عن الواقع وغائب عن الأحداث والصحيح أنه موجود ومهتم لكنه لا يعرف الحقيقة وعدم المعرفة مسئوليتنا جميعا‏..‏ أسرة ومدرسة ومجتمعا وحكومة‏!‏

الرسائل الإلكترونية التي وصلتني والمكالمات التليفونية التي تحدثت معي تعقيبا علي ما كتبته حول القضية الفلسطينية وادعاءات الفضائيات التليفزيونية والصحيح عن دور مصر والصواريخ التي تسقط في خرابة ورد الفعل عليها خراب‏..‏ نضال هي أم هلاك؟‏.‏ الرسائل والمكالمات أسعدتني وطمأنتني لما فيها من حب وعشق للوطن وهذه عينة منها‏:‏

أنا هاجر محمد ممدوح‏.‏ طالبة بهندسة المنصورة من مواليد‏1987.‏ قرأت مقال حضرتك في جريدة الأهرام ولا أستطيع أن أصف مدي الفخر الذي شعرت به لأنني أعشق مصر ويؤذيني ما أسمعه في هذه الفضائيات عن خيانة مصر ولا أخفي عليك أنني كنت مشتتة الذهن لا أدري هل موقفنا صحيح أم خائن كما يدعون ولكن عندما قرأت المقال اتضحت لي الرؤية لأنني أثق في آرائك ولأنني أجهل الكثير عن حقائق السياسة وطبعا عن حرب أكتوبر‏.‏ أردت فقط أن أشكرك علي هذا المقال وأن أخبرك بأن شباب مصر بيحبها ومستعد لبذل الكثير من أجل رفعتها كما فعل السابقون‏.‏

رسالة أخري تقول‏:‏ أحب أن أحييك علي هذا المقال الرائع وأحب أن أطمئنك بأن شباب مصر بخير‏.‏ أنا اسمي رفعت تهامي‏18‏ سنة طالب بكلية التجارة وأنا أعرف قدرات جيشنا وثقتي به عمياء حتي إن بعض أصحابي يقولون إن إسرائيل وصلت لأسلحة الجيل الرابع المتطورة وأنا أقول لهم‏:‏ هم وصلوا لكن ليس عندهم خير جنود الأرض ولا يملكون الكلمة التي تزلزل جبالا‏..‏ الله أكبر‏!.‏ شباب مصر بخير لكن خوفي ليس من الخارج إنما من الداخل ولو سألت تعرف‏!.‏ فيه فساد؟‏.‏آه‏!.‏ فيه ظلم؟‏.‏ آه‏!.‏ فيه سوء توزيع للثروة؟‏.‏ آه‏!.‏ فيه ناس بتأخذ وناس لا؟‏.‏
آه‏!‏وأخري‏:‏ أنا اسمي أحمد علي من محافظة بني سويف عمري‏29‏ سنة أتابع مقالك الأسبوعي في الأهرام لكن الذي يهزني فيما تكتب مقالاتك عن البطولات والانتصارات وقصص الأبطال وعندما أقرؤها أعرف كم أحب هذا الوطن وكم أتمني أن أدافع عنه بروحي وجسدي‏.‏ أجد حب مصر في مقالاتك وأبطالك‏..‏ كم أنا أغار منهم‏.‏ هؤلاء الأبطال صنعوا مجدا وفخرا لهم وللوطن وكم أتمني أن أصنع مثلهم المجد والفخر لمصرنا الحبيبة‏.‏

م‏.‏ حسين فكري‏.‏ شكرا جزيلا لمقالاتكم‏.‏ نحتاج إلي المزيد منها لزيادة الوعي الوطني بين الشباب‏.‏ هذه الفترة الحرجة تحتاج منا إلي التكاتف للوقوف ضد هذه الهجمة الشرسة علي وطننا الحبيب وأنت من الأقلام المحترمة في بلدنا‏.‏

هذه النماذج من الرسائل التي وصلت وعبرت عن مختلف وجهات النظر وأظنها ليست في حاجة إلي توضيح أو تعليق والشباب رسالته واضحة في أنه لا يقل انتماء أو وطنية عن شباب الأمس لكنه في حاجة لأن يعرف الحقائق في مواجهة إعلام هائل موجه في غياب تام للإعلام المصري‏!‏

الذي استوقفني فيما وصلني تلك المحادثة التليفونية لفتاة من فرط حماستها نسيت أن تقول اسمها ولم تعطني حتي فرصة سؤالها من سيل كلامها المتدفق‏!.‏ قالت لي‏:‏ هو فيه رياضة علشان تضيع وقتك في الكتابة عن الرياضة‏..‏ اكتب لنا عن البطولات والأبطال‏.‏ اكتب لنا عن حرب أكتوبر التي لا نعرف حاجة عنها‏.‏ اكتب لنا عن التاريخ الذي لا نعرفه‏!.‏ اكتب لأنني حتي يوم الجمعة‏17‏ أبريل الذي قرأت فيه مقالك ورأيت فيه صورة الأسري الصهاينة بالمئات ما كنت عرفت الفارق بين العمل البطولي والشعار النضالي‏!.‏ وأنهت الفتاة المكالمة بمطلب استحلفتني أن أنفذه‏..‏ طلبت مني الكتابة عن البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز الذي أقصي ما يعرفه بعض شباب القاهرة عنه أن له شارعا باسمه في المهندسين‏!‏
‏
..................................................  ............‏
‏
**‏ البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز حدوتة وطنية رائعة ولقب بطل أظنه قليلا جدا علي أسطورة الشجاعة والوطنية والفداء أحمد عبدالعزيز وحكايته حكاية وهذا طبيعي ومنطقي لأنه مصري ابن مصر والشجاعة والبطولة والرجولة والشهامة أصلها مصر وأرضها مصر‏!‏

أعود للوراء إلي أواخر الأربعينات والمناخ العالمي كله مهيأ لإعلان دولة جديدة اسمها إسرائيل وأقول مهيأ لأن الدول الكبري كلها موافقة وجاهزة للاعتراف بالدولة الصهيونية بمجرد إعلانها وعلي الجانب الآخر الدول العربية لا حول ولا قوة لها لأن الدول المستقلة سبع والبقية تحت الوصاية والدول السبع أراضيها فيها قواعد أجنبية لها تأثير بصورة أو أخري في صناعة القرار والخلاصة أن الدول العربية مغلوبة علي أمرها في مواجهة الكارثة الهائلة المقبلة بإعلان دولة صهيونية علي أرض عربية وهي ليست بأي أرض لأن فيها القدس وفيها المقدسات الإسلامية والمسيحية‏!‏

مصر العربية أمام هذا الوضع الخطير قررت فتح باب التطوع داخل الجيش لإنشاء قوة من الفدائيين هدفها ومهمتها الدفاع عن القدس عندما تبدأ الحرب لأجل أن تبقي القدس عربية‏!‏

بدأت حملة التطوع في فبراير‏1948‏ ووصل عدد المتطوعين من الجيش المصري إلي‏359‏ فدائيا منهم‏112‏ ضابطا وصف وجنديا من سلاح المدفعية و‏247‏ من المشاة وانضم إلي الفدائيين المصريين‏97‏ متطوعا من ليبيا وتونس ليصبح عدد المتطوعين‏456‏ وتولي قيادتهم القائمقام أحمد عبدالعزيز باعتباره أقدم رتبة في قوات المتطوعين التي كان ضمنها الرائد كمال الدين حسين عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة فيما بعد‏.‏

قوات المتطوعين دخلت فلسطين أوائل مايو‏1948‏ ومهمتها الرئيسية فيما لو بدأت الحرب الحفاظ علي القدس عربية وعلي المسجد الأقصي وعلي كنيسة القيامة‏...‏

وبدأت الحرب يوم‏15‏ مايو‏1948‏ وهو اليوم التالي لإعلان قيام الدولة الصهيونية ودخلت ست دول عربية الحرب‏.‏ مصر تولت المحور الجنوبي ووصلت إلي بعد‏25‏ كيلو من تل أبيب والأردن والعراق محور الضفة الغربية والقدس أما المحور الشمالي ففيه سوريا ولبنان‏..‏ والسعودية شاركت بقوة قوامها‏100‏ رجل دعمت الجيش المصري إلي جانب متطوعين من اليمن والسودان‏.‏

القائد العام للجيوش العربية الملك عبدالله ملك الأردن‏..‏ بينما تولي قيادة الجيش الأردني الجنرال الإنجليزي جلوب وسبحان الله‏..‏ إنجلترا مع الدولة الصهيونية مائة في المائة وقائد الجيش الأردني المعني بالضفة والقدس جنرال إنجليزي‏..‏ والطبيعي‏!‏

القوات الأردنية لم تنظر للقدس التي باتت مسئولية الدفاع عنها في رقبة القائمقام أحمد عبدالعزيز ورجاله الفدائيين وكانوا لها‏!.‏ الحرب بدأت‏15‏ مايو وأول هدنة في‏11‏ يونيو أي‏27‏ يوما قتال بين‏456‏ فدائيا تركوا ديارهم وأولادهم وأسرهم لأجل الدفاع عن القدس والمقدسات وجبل المكبر وكنيسة القيامة‏..‏ لأجل الموت وألا يدنس صهيوني المقدسات وألا تقع القدس العربية أسيرة للعصابات الصهيونية‏.‏

القائمقام أحمد عبدالعزيز دخل في الـ‏27‏ يوما‏12‏ معركة طاحنة مع قوات الصهاينة دفاعا عن القدس ولم ينجح صهيوني واحد في الدخول إلي القدس‏!‏

القائمقام أحمد عبدالعزيز وجد نفسه ورجاله يحاربون بدون إمدادات‏!.‏ لا ذخيرة ولا سلاح ولا طعام ولا وقود ولا أي شيء‏..‏ لأن الإمدادات كما كان مقررا مفروض وصولها من القوات العربية التي يقودها الجنرال جلوب ولم تصل فماذا فعل الجنرال العربي المصري‏!‏

كل ما احتاجه من إمدادات حصل عليه من قوات الصهاينة بعد الإغارة عليها وفي كل عملية يستولي علي سلاح وذخيرة ومؤن ونجاح هذه الإغارات انعكس إيجابا علي الروح المعنوية للفدائيين وسلبا علي الصهاينة ومع كل إغارة زادت الصلابة وتعاظمت الشجاعة وتوالت الأعمال البطولية الخارقة للجنرال المصري أحمد عبدالعزيز الذي استحق وعن جدارة أن يسبق اسمه لقب البطل‏!‏

الذي يحمي القدس وينجح فيما هرب الآخرون من القيام به ويخرج من معركة ليدخل معركة ولا ينهزم في أي معركة لابد وأن يكون بطلا‏!‏

الذي قام به البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز يوضح لشبابنا أن القدس بقيت عربية إلي عام‏1967‏ بفضل مصر العربية التي أدت دورها وقامت بواجبها تجاه القضية الفلسطينية من قبل‏1948‏ وحتي هذه اللحظة‏!‏

أقول لشبابنا لا أحد يزايد علي مصر فيما يخص القضية الفلسطينية وتحديدا القناة إياها لأن مصر قدمت الشهداء دفاعا عن فلسطين والقدس من قبل أن تكون هناك أصلا دولة اسمها قطر‏!‏

أقول لشبابنا إن مصر عانت ومازالت من أفعال بعض الأشقاء ولا أقصد هنا تقليب المواجع إنما ليعرف الشباب أن مصر التي يتهمونها بخيانة القضية هي التي انكوت بالخيانة وجيش مصر علي بعد‏25‏ كيلومترا من تل أبيب وبعد الهدنة التي أجبرنا العالم عليها‏..‏ فوجئ بانسحاب القوات العربية التي يقودها الجنرال الإنجليزي جلوب من اللد والرملة‏!.‏ سحب قواته ليكشف جانب الجيش المصري وحاول البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز الاستيلاء علي اللد والرملة لكنه لم يقدر لأن الوضع تغير خلال الهدنة‏..‏ وأرض فلسطين دخلها‏60‏ ألف متطوع من جميع أنحاء العالم لأجل إنقاذ الصهانية وإنجلترا أرسلت طائرات بطيارين دعما للصهاينة‏!.‏ واقعة اللد والرملة كتبها صلاح جاهين وغناها عبدالحليم حافظ‏..‏ في اللد الرملة‏..‏ كانت العملة‏..‏ مأساة كاملة‏!‏

أقول لشبابنا إن البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز استشهد يوم‏29‏ يونيو‏1948‏ وإن من خلفه في القيادة سلم القدس عربية إلي القوات الأردنية وبقيت القدس عربية إلي عام‏1967‏ وما كانت ستبقي لولا مصر وبطلها أحمد عبدالعزيز‏.‏

أقول لشبابنا إن مصر العربية كانت ومازالت وستبقي مهمومة بالأمة العربية والقومية العربية لأنه لا مكان في العالم إلا للتكتلات‏!‏

أقول لشبابنا إن الأمن القومي العربي الحديث قصة مصرية لأنه قبل عام‏1952‏ لم تكن أمة العرب تعرف حاجة اسمها الأمن القومي العربي وكيف تعرف والدول المستقلة سبع هي مصر والسودان والسعودية واليمن وسوريا ولبنان والعراق‏.‏

أقول لشبابنا إنه في مؤتمر القمة الثاني عام‏1964‏ بإلاسكندرية كان أهم قرار صادر عن المؤتمر هو إنشاء القيادة العربية المشتركة‏..‏ ولو أن هذا القرار تم تنفيذه بحق لانتهت القضية من زمن‏!‏

أقول لشبابنا إن مصر العربية مهمومة بوطنها العربي من زمان وفي نفس مؤتمر القمة الذي قرر إنشاء القيادة العربية المشتركة‏..‏ مصر قررت التبرع بمبلغ‏4.5‏ مليون جنيه لنصرة شعوب دول الخليج المحتلة قطر والبحرين وعمان والإمارات‏!‏

يا حبيبتي يا مصر‏.‏

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الحل الأمثل و الجذرى لمشكلة سيناء*
 :f: 








 :f: 



**





 :f: 


















 :f: 















 :f:

----------


## atefhelal

> *الحل الأمثل و الجذرى لمشكلة سيناء*
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قراءة متوقعة جدا لما يدور فى رأس أصحاب القرار 
فهم يفكرون بالفعل فى تسويق ما تم تنفيذه حتى الآن من 
ترعة السلام بشمال سيناء بنظام حق الإنتفاع لمستثمر 
وماتم تنفيذه 
بمشروع منجم فحم المغارة بالقرب من العريش 
بنظام البيع عن طريق طرحه فى مزاد عالمى .

----------


## طائر الشرق

عى فكرة يا دكتور جمال دا مش تغنى ولا اى حاجة دا واقع حقيقى

انتوا خايفين من قوة اسرائيل العسكرية مش العلمية بالتالى دا شئ فى مصلحتنا اهوه

اما عن كلامك فى القوة العلمية فاعتقد ان كل للى بيقولوا على نفسهم اقوياء زى ايران وسوريا هم بفضل الله ضعفاء علميا
 وداخليا يعيش الشعب فى وضع الفقر و الجوع المدقع لكن بيتغنوا وبيتغنى اللى حواليهم بقوتهم العسكرية

القوة العسكرية اثبتت قبل كدا انها هاتكون مقياس للتقدم صحيح هاتحتاج تدبير وترشيد لكن فى النهاية برضه هى بتكون سبب فى الحماية والمساهمة فى النمو

اما بخصوص موضوع سينا فهو رغم انه اشكالى جدا لكن انا فى رايى ان فى مناطق تانية فى مصر بتحتاج للتعمير زى مشروع الصحراء الغربية دا دا مشروع مميز جدا لمصر ولازم مصر تستخدمه اكتر من اى مسروع تانى لانه فعلا هايكون بداية لفتح كل مصر وتصعميرها ونقل التكدس ومشاريع واستثمارات جديدة وفرص عمل وتنمية اكتر من من سينا اللى بتمثل كام من مصر اما الشحراء الغربية شوف بتمثل كام من مصر 

مش كدا ولا ايه يا والدى الكريم

دمت بخير والدى الحبيب
 ::h::  ::h::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عى فكرة يا دكتور جمال دا مش تغنى ولا اى حاجة دا واقع حقيقى
> 
> انتوا خايفين من قوة اسرائيل العسكرية مش العلمية بالتالى دا شئ فى مصلحتنا اهوه
> اما عن كلامك فى القوة العلمية فاعتقد ان كل للى بيقولوا على نفسهم اقوياء زى ايران وسوريا هم بفضل الله ضعفاء علميا
> وداخليا يعيش الشعب فى وضع الفقر و الجوع المدقع لكن بيتغنوا وبيتغنى اللى حواليهم بقوتهم العسكرية
> القوة العسكرية اثبتت قبل كدا انها هاتكون مقياس للتقدم صحيح هاتحتاج تدبير وترشيد لكن فى النهاية برضه هى بتكون سبب فى الحماية والمساهمة فى النمو
> اما بخصوص موضوع سينا فهو رغم انه اشكالى جدا لكن انا فى رايى ان فى مناطق تانية فى مصر بتحتاج للتعمير زى مشروع الصحراء الغربية دا دا مشروع مميز جدا لمصر ولازم مصر تستخدمه اكتر من اى مسروع تانى لانه فعلا هايكون بداية لفتح كل مصر وتصعميرها ونقل التكدس ومشاريع واستثمارات جديدة وفرص عمل وتنمية اكتر من من سينا اللى بتمثل كام من مصر اما الشحراء الغربية شوف بتمثل كام من مصر 
> مش كدا ولا ايه يا والدى الكريم
> دمت بخير والدى الحبيب


 
أبنى العزيز طائر الشرق
"مش كدا ولا ايه يا والدى الكريم"...لأ مش كده أبنى العزيز...أنت تكرر تكنيك وتكتيك حكومة مصر الرشيدة فى إلهاء الشعب المصرى دائما ..نحن نتكلم يمين وأنت تتكلم شمال...بنقول ودنك اليمين تقول أنت ودنك الشمال....موضوعنا "سيناء" وأنت تذكرنا "بالصحراء الغربية" وكأننا لم نتطرق إليها فى موضوعات سابقة كثيرة؟!...ركز أكثر من كده أبنى العزيز طائر الشرق يظهر المذاكرة والإمتحانات عامله عمايلها معاك!
وأنا شايف الأسلاك كلها تشابكت مع بعض..إشى عسكرية وإشى علمية...أنا توهت والله العظيم...حوشوا عنى "طائر الشرق" يا ناس ياهوووو الطائر ده حيطير برج من عقلى!

----------


## Bold Eagle

الحلول السريعة والحلول طويلة الاجل:

1-انشاء وزارة أو هيئة خاصة بسيناء للتولى جميع أمورها ومتابعة تنفيذ المشروعات على غرار وزارة السد العالى .. باعتبار سيناء مشروعا قوميا ولدعم الأمن القومى المصرى .

2- الاستثمار الصناعي لمعظم ثروات سيناء الطبيعية وموادها الخام من ملح ورمل زجاج ورخام ومواد محجريه وغيرها داخل سيناء عوضا عن نقلها خارج المحافظة أو تصديرها إلى الخارج لاستغلالها وتصنيعها.

3-كسر عزلة سيناء بإقامة مزيد من الكباري والمعديات والأنفاق حتى لا يكون هناك أي عائق في الحركة من إلى سيناء .

4-استكمال المرحلة الأخيرة من مشروع ترعة السلام إلى منطقة السر والقوارير بوسط سيناء لري مساحة 85 ألف فدانا جاهزة للزراعة .

5- تخصيص مساحات كبيرة على زمام ترعة السلام للمحاصيل الإستراتيجية كالقمح وبنجر السكر ، وأن يكون هناك تركيب محصولي تلتزم به الشركات الكبرى لزراعة المحاصيل الإستراتيجية وسد احتياجات مصر منها مع مراعاة صغار المنتفعين من المزارعين وشباب الخريجين مع تخصيص نسبة من أراضى الترعة لأبناء سيناء تتراوح بين 40 و 50 % منها .

6- تطوير ميناء العريش البحري وترفيق المناطق الصناعية إلى جانب مساواة أبناء سيناء بباقي محافظات الجمهورية .

7- أن يتم دعم استقرار مواطني المحافظة ومساواتهم بأبناء باقى المحافظات بحل مشكلة التمليك التى استمرت على مدار 30 عاما بدون حل ، وتحديد نسبة من أراضى ترعة السلام لأبناء المحافظة الى جانب دعم جميع مرافق الخدمات والبنية الأساسية خاصة فى المناطق النائية واقرار حوافز جديدة للعاملين بها .

8- يجب تعويض أهالى سيناء الذين عانوا الكثير أثناء الاحتلال ومن أجل الحفاظ على الأرض وحماية أمن مصر القومى .. وأن تكون موازنات واستثمارات المحافظة لدعم الأمن القومى وليس على حساب عدد السكان مثلما يحدث مع أى محافظة أخرى .

9- الافراج الفورى وغير المشروط عن كل المعتقلين من ابناء سيناء دون مساومات والغاء كل الاحكام الغيابية المدنية منها والعسكرية.

10- طرح منظومة امنية جديدة تحترم خصوصية ثقافة و عادات وتقاليد ابناء القبائل.

11- محاكمة كل من ارتكب جرائم قتل وتعذيب ضد ابناء سيناء محاكمة عادلة تكفل الحيادية وحصول ذوى الضحايا على كل حقوقهم.

12- استبعاد اى قيادة امنية ثبت تورطها فى معاملات مشبوهه اضرت بالمنظومة الاجتماعية لابناء القبائل.

13- الاعتراف الفورى بملكية ابناء سيناء لاراضيهم خاصة المأهولة منها والمستغلة استثماريا مع الحفاظ على حق الدولة السيادى.

14- حل مشكلة البطالة حلا جذريا.

15- الاسراع فى تنفيذ مشروع تنموى شامل اقتصادى واجتماعى لكل سيناء بإعتباره الركيزة الاولى من ركائز الامن القومى المصرى والعربى.

16- حق ابناء سيناء فى التنقل بحرية داخل جمهورية مصر العربية دون أدنى تمييز.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الحل الأمثل و الجذرى لمشكلة سيناء*
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ياللى هناك وياللى هنا
ياللى بعيد وياللى قريب
سينا للإيجار 




> *الحكومة تطرح ٥٥٠ ألف فدان فى شمال سيناء وتوشكى للمستثمرين بنظام حق الانتفاع لمدد طويلة*
> 
> **
> 
> تعكف لجنة من ٣ وزارات هى «الزراعة والاستثمار والرى» على إعداد كراسات الشروط لطرح مزايدات، سيتم من خلالها طرح ٥٥٠ ألف فدان بنظام حق الانتفاع لمدد طويلة تمثل أكبر مشروع زراعى فى مصر، وموزعة على ٣ مناطق هى:التفاصيل... 
> *كتب* محمد عبدالعاطى ومتولى سالم

----------


## ommohamed

> الحلول السريعة والحلول طويلة الاجل:
> 
> 1-انشاء وزارة أو هيئة خاصة بسيناء للتولى جميع أمورها ومتابعة تنفيذ المشروعات على غرار وزارة السد العالى .. باعتبار سيناء مشروعا قوميا ولدعم الأمن القومى المصرى .
> 
> 2- الاستثمار الصناعي لمعظم ثروات سيناء الطبيعية وموادها الخام من ملح ورمل زجاج ورخام ومواد محجريه وغيرها داخل سيناء عوضا عن نقلها خارج المحافظة أو تصديرها إلى الخارج لاستغلالها وتصنيعها.
> 
> 3-كسر عزلة سيناء بإقامة مزيد من الكباري والمعديات والأنفاق حتى لا يكون هناك أي عائق في الحركة من إلى سيناء .
> 
> 4-استكمال المرحلة الأخيرة من مشروع ترعة السلام إلى منطقة السر والقوارير بوسط سيناء لري مساحة 85 ألف فدانا جاهزة للزراعة .
> ...


اهل مكة ادرى بشعابها
فعلا اهل سيناء لهم الكلمة العليا في تشخيص وعلاج مشاكلها
واتفق معك اخي الكريم في الفقرات ال15 الاولى
ولكن بالنسبة للفقرة الاخيرة رقم16
هل يوجد تمييز فعلي ضد ابناء سيناء
وهل يوجد تعقيد على تحركهم في اراضي مصر
اعتقد ان هذا كلام يحتاج الى بينة
والله اعلم هو غير صحيح
ولك اطيب تمنياتي لكل اهل سيناء بالصحة والسعادة والتوفيق

----------


## أم ترتر

أومال فين صاحب الموضوع ياجماعة  :;): 
إلا ماشفت له رد غير أنه رمى الموضوع  :Poster Oops: 
يمكن عامل زيي كده وعنده أسمين في المنتدى وهوحاليا باسمه الحقيقي وأكيد هو شخصية مهمة في القاعة السياسية  :;): 
بالنسبة لي إسمي التاني الحقيقي تلاقوه في قاعة المرأة والمطبخ بالأكثر  :hey: 
اهي كلها أسماء والسلام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ياشعبي حبيبي يا روحي يابيبي 
> ياحاطك في جيبي يابن الحلال
> ياشعبي ياشاطر ياجابر خواطر 
> ياساكن مقابر وصابر وعال


 
 :1:  :1:  :W00t1:  :1:  :1: 
أكيد أكيد ده الشعار الجديد 
للحزب
إياه
إللى أنتى تبعه
وإللى كمان
أنتى مجرد حته 
صغننه خالص منه!
قوليها بصراحه
بدون خوف
إنك حزب 
"وطنى"
فرع 
"ملجاش"
وللعلم
إحنا هنا بنقبل الرأى الآخر
والحجة بالحجة
والعينه بينه
من أولها!

----------

